# Previsão Sazonal: Outono-Inverno 2011/2012



## frederico (8 Jul 2011 às 08:00)

Estamos a cerca de 2 meses do início do Outono climatológico de acordo com a definição utilizada pelo IM, que inclui os meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro. E a cerca de 2 meses e meio do Outono astronómico. Portanto, penso que já se pode especular um pouco sobre o que aí vem para o início da nossa «estação das chuvas».


Olhando para as previsões sazonais (http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/) para já o cenário, de uma forma geral, é este:

Setembro: probabilidade de precipitação acima da média e temperaturas abaixo da média (como costuma suceder quando Setembro é chuvoso).

Outubro: chuvoso a muito chuvoso, e temperaturas dentro da média.

Novembro: ao Outubro chuvoso seguir-se-á provavelmente um período de Verão de São Martinho, com tempo seco e temperaturas dentro da média.

Por sua vez, o Inverno poderá começar assim:
Dezembro: após o período anticiclónico, teremos um mês de Dezembro chuvoso e com temperaturas dentro da média.


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2011 às 09:53)

Na minha opiniao inicial teremos um Outono que comeca num Setembro quente e normal nas precipitacoes, acabando num Dezembro um pouco mais frio que o normal e com precipitacao dentro ou abaixo da media...seriam os meses de Outubro e Novembro, portanto, os mais chuvosos e com tendencia de temperatura ligeiramente acima da media.

Mas face ao actual cenario de neutralidade do ENSO..e ao facto do padrao no hemisferio norte nao corresponder inteiramente as minhas expectativas comeco a ter algumas duvidas quanto a sustentabilidade desta previsao.

Tudo depende do padrao que se vai establecer proeminentemente agora ate inicio de Setembro e do comportamento do ENSO/PDO.


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2011 às 22:06)

A IRI prevê um início de inverno bastante frio, o que vindo deste modelo que aponta 99% das vezes para temperaturas acima da média, pode-se dizer que é um bom indício.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2011 às 04:05)

Boa noite

O CPC (climate prediction center) da NOAA prevê que os próximos meses tenham uma precipitação normal ou um pouco abaixo do normal. Quanto à temperatura poderá ser abaixo do normal, pelo menos até Dezembro.
Serão sempre previsões de médio alcance, embora pareça haver alguma concordância nos modelos meteorológicos, que apontam para que os próximos meses sejam bem mais frios que o normal em boa parte da Europa, nomeadamente na Península Ibérica e especificamente em Portugal.


Deixo os mapas sazonais e mensais, respectivamente.

*Temperatura:*











*Precipitação:*


----------



## stormy (2 Ago 2011 às 19:02)

Eu confio mais no IRI do que no CFS, já que o IRI considera uma malha de varios modelo sazonais.

Na minha opinião o IRI está a ver uma sinoptica de forte NAO+ mas com o AA suficientemente a oeste para deixar passar muitas perturbações polares..dai o sinal de prec normal.

O cenário de Inverno, a meu ver, está a consolidar a tendencia de precipitação dentro ou um pouco abaixo da média...mas a nivel de temperatura podemos ter mudanças consoante a posição efectiva do AA...o que marcou a diferença entre o inverno frio de 2005, com o AA aqui perto e em crista para norte, e o de 2008, com o AA a avançar sucessivamente sobre a PI, não deixando a entrada directa de ar frio mas favorecendo a entrada de ar quente ora de origem africana ora de origem atlantica.


Bom..na minha opinião será este o cenário para os proximos meses:

Agosto/Setembro:

Temperatura ligeiramente acima da média, precipitação proxima á media.
Intensificação da circulação zonal no atlantico, dada a entrada na fase activa do atlantico tropical, o que vai empurrar as altas subtropicais para o atlantico NE, embora com a entrada de algumas perturbações de oeste numa faixa  mais fraca da dorsal compreendida entre a Madeira e os Açores ( como a situação de ontem)

Serão meses dinamicos, calor intrevalado por alguma convecção ou por episodios de nortada.

Outubro/Novembro:

Serão meses com temperatura tambem dentro ou acima da média e com precipitação acima da média.

Com o establecer da la niña forte, e o cessar da actividade tropical, espero que uma faixa de instabilidade se crie no atlantico central propagando-se para leste.
Poderemos ter eventos de convecção ou situações depressionarias menos usuais..tal como no outono passado..penso que será um outono não tão diferente do ano passado embora com a actividade mais concentrada nestes dois meses.

Dezembro:
Mês com valores proximos á media...
Entra-se num periodo mais estavel, com a NAO+ a fixar-se..mas tudo dependerá do comportamento preciso do AA.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2011 às 23:27)

stormy disse:


> Eu confio mais no IRI do que no CFS, já que o IRI considera uma malha de varios modelo sazonais.


Acontece que o IRI também nos dá cartas de previsão a médio prazo, com maior probabilidade de temperaturas abaixo do normal.
Quanto à precipitação, as previsões são similares às do CPC (NOAA).
O IRI baseia-se também nas previsões do CPC da NOAA (este por seu lado abarca inúmeros modelos).

Deixo aqui as cartas de previsão trimestrais do IRI

*Agosto-Setembro-Outubro:*






*Setembro-Outubro-Novembro:*






*Outubro-Novembro-Dezembro:*






*Novembro-Dezembro-Janeiro:*






O que me parece é que mesmo para Agosto e Setembro não está previsto grande calor; e isto numa previsão que é de relativamente curto prazo.


----------



## stormy (2 Ago 2011 às 23:50)

A minha analise vai contra a dos modelos sazonais, pelo menos até Dezembro, já que penso que estes proximos dois meses vão ser normais ou quentes e com precipitação dentro do normal, seguindo-se um out/nov mais instaveis e com temperaturas tambem proximas á media ( acho que vamos ter alguma situações de SW associadas a cavados/plumas tropicais).

Só a partir de Dezembro é que o padrão deverá estabilizar e tornar-se mais seco e eventualmente fresco..

Mas a margem de erro é grande..e isso viu-se no descalabro que foi a minha previsão para o Verão.
A questão não é nem branco nem preto...pois numa ciencia tão complexa um raciocinio não tem de estar certo ou errado mas pode sim ter aspectos em que está mais ou menos de acordo com a realidade.

A minha analise é feita com um look back aos anos analogos, com situação das teleconexões mais parecida com a actual, e uma analise ao padrão que tem estado em vigor...


----------



## stormy (3 Ago 2011 às 00:06)

Os anos analogos que descobri são:
1949
1964
1973
1974
1988/9
1999

Com enfase 1999, 1989, 1974 e 1949.


Portanto o Outono poderá ser parecido com estes outonos...acrescentanto a forte la niña e NAO/AO+ que se está a prever para o final ( nov/dez)...mas na essencia poderá ser um outono parecido com esses


----------



## Rainy (3 Ago 2011 às 14:26)

Como foi o outono de 1999!??


----------



## Aurélio (3 Ago 2011 às 15:52)

stormy disse:


> A minha analise vai contra a dos modelos sazonais, pelo menos até Dezembro, *já que penso que estes proximos dois meses vão ser normais ou quentes e com precipitação dentro do normal, *seguindo-se um out/nov mais instaveis e com temperaturas tambem proximas á media ( acho que vamos ter alguma situações de SW associadas a cavados/plumas tropicais).
> 
> Só a partir de Dezembro é que o padrão deverá estabilizar e tornar-se mais seco e eventualmente fresco..
> 
> ...



Discordo por completo em relação áquilo que sublinhei. Porquê?
Simplesmente porque olhando aos modelos sazonais e á previsão dos próximos 15 dias que hipotecam completamente as tuas previsões ... pelo menos em relação ao mês de Agosto !!

Depois no Outono bem aí ainda não tenho opinião formada em termos de precipitação e temperatura, mas neste momento acredito em algo parecido com o ano passado ....

Ainda não se ve qualquer tendencia formada ...


----------



## frederico (3 Ago 2011 às 16:45)

Rainy disse:


> Como foi o outono de 1999!??



Aqui no Algarve, se bem me recordo, o Outono de 99 foi tendencialmente seco. Quanto a 89, não me recordo, pois mal tinha acabado de nascer, mas sei que foi chuvoso de sempre no Algarve, desde que há registos.


----------



## stormy (3 Ago 2011 às 17:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Discordo por completo em relação áquilo que sublinhei. Porquê?
> Simplesmente porque olhando aos modelos sazonais e á previsão dos próximos 15 dias que hipotecam completamente as tuas previsões ... pelo menos em relação ao mês de Agosto !!
> 
> Depois no Outono bem aí ainda não tenho opinião formada em termos de precipitação e temperatura, mas neste momento acredito em algo parecido com o ano passado ....
> ...



Agosto já está a ser chuvoso...a nivel de temperaturas deverá ser proximo ou acima do normal...algo entre 0 e +0.5.
Setembro deverá seguir a tendencia...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Ago 2011 às 18:07)

stormy disse:


> Os anos analogos que descobri são:
> 1949
> 1964
> 1973
> ...



Assim quer dizer que poderemos ter um Outono seco


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Ago 2011 às 20:13)

frederico disse:


> Aqui no Algarve, se bem me recordo, o Outono de 99 foi tendencialmente seco. Quanto a 89, não me recordo, pois mal tinha acabado de nascer, mas sei que foi chuvoso de sempre no Algarve, desde que há registos.



O Outono de 99 não me lembro, agora o Outono de 89, é um Outono que nunca mais hei-de apagar da minha memória. Fazendo contas, esse Outono já foi há 22 anos e Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro foram meses extremamente chuvosos, tudo jorrava água por todo o lado. Sem nunca esquecer, os elevados prejuízos que houve em todo o Sotavento, Faro, Olhão e Tavira. O 13 de Outubro de 1989 foi o dia mais chuvoso de sempre em Faro e nesse dia, Olhão era uma cidade completamente alagada da 125 para baixo. Nesse dia, vim da escola para casa de carro de bombeiros, foi um dia memorável, mas também bastante assustador para mim que na altura tinha 9 anos.


----------



## Goku (3 Ago 2011 às 21:09)

Não é nada bom ter um Outono seco.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Ago 2011 às 22:17)

Previsões realistas para o Outono acredito que apenas só lá para Setembro, mas parece-me que a configuração atmosférica  bastante idêntica ao ano passado e por isso espero ... Outono normal, Inverno algo seco, Primavera chuvosa ... isto aqui mais a sul !!
Futurismo? sim um bocado ...
Simplesmente não vejo uma tendencia de NAO+, ou de NAO - forte ...

Aguardemos pelo menos mais um mês !!


----------



## stormy (3 Ago 2011 às 23:53)

Goku disse:


> Não é nada bom ter um Outono seco.



O padrão desses Outonos é semelhante mas as consequencias foram diferentes em cada um deles..apesar da base comum.

A tendencia geral aponta para um Out/Nov com muitas variações, tempo mais quente e veranesco, seguido por muita instabilidade, devido a depressões a sul do normal com vastas entradas de SW...e ocasionais periodos frios com fluxos de NW.

Este mês e o proximo em principio terão um padrão parecido a Junho/Julho, mas é provavel que sejam meses um pouco mais normais..precipitações e temperaturas proximas ao normal..embora com a possibilidade de eventos menos usuais, tais como o cavado que nos afectou no fim de semana passado ou outras situações similares.

A meu ver Outubro e Novembro serão os meses mais interessantes...á instabilidade propria da epoca, associar-se-há um padrão complexo e menos estavel do que o que se tem manifestado...
Portanto...poderá ser um Outono activo.

Já Dezembro, com a entrada num regime mais estavel, acho que vamos ter um mês mais seco e menos instavel, embora no que toca ás temperaturas haja uma incerteza devido ás duvidas na localização exata do AA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2011 às 12:14)

stormy disse:


> O padrão desses Outonos é semelhante mas as consequencias foram diferentes em cada um deles..apesar da base comum.
> 
> A tendencia geral aponta para um Out/Nov com muitas variações, tempo mais quente e veranesco, seguido por muita instabilidade, devido a depressões a sul do normal com vastas entradas de SW...e ocasionais periodos frios com fluxos de NW.
> 
> ...



Para o Algarve e falo só do Algarve, a diferença de um ano hidrológico chuvoso para um ano hidrológico seco está na existência das famosas cut-off a SW do Cabo de São Vicente. A Primavera passada teve algumas cut-off's e foi graças à Primavera climatológica que o Algarve teve um ano hidrológico acima do normal. Nos últimos 2 anos, o Outono tem sido seco, o mês de Dezembro é que tem salvado a seca no Algarve. Se formos pelo ditado popular dizem que não há duas sem três. Mas, se formos, ver os últimos 30 anos no Algarve, vemos que o Outono é sempre mais chuvoso do que o Inverno, por norma, os meses mais chuvosos, são o Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Ago 2011 às 12:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para o Algarve e falo só do Algarve, a diferença de um ano hidrológico chuvoso para um ano hidrológico seco está na existência das famosas cut-off a SW do Cabo de São Vicente. A Primavera passada teve algumas cut-off's e foi graças à Primavera climatológica que o Algarve teve um ano hidrológico acima do normal. Nos últimos 2 anos, o Outono tem sido seco, o mês de Dezembro é que tem salvado a seca no Algarve. Se formos pelo ditado popular dizem que não há duas sem três. Mas, se formos, ver os últimos 30 anos no Algarve, vemos que o Outono é sempre mais chuvoso do que o Inverno, por norma, os meses mais chuvosos, são o Outubro, Novembro e Dezembro.



E eu estou á espera do mesmo padrão neste ano .... aguardemos pelas nossas famosas "Cut-offs"


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Ago 2011 às 13:49)

Goku disse:


> Não é nada bom ter um Outono seco.



Eu sinceramente é o que espero, Outono e Inverno secos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Ago 2011 às 22:39)

Aqui, fica mais uma previsão para o Outono http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison1.html

Setembro chuvoso e depois fecha-se a torneira. Quanto às temperaturas, tirando Agosto e Dezembro de resto, sempre acima da média, com Janeiro para o quentinho. 


O site da Nasa idem idem aspas aspas. Nada de muito relevante. Tem uma anomalia no Outono na temperatura ao longo da costa ocidental mas deve-se à nortada já que é junto à costa. 

O NOAA coloca um Outono mais chuvoso no sul do que no Norte. Isto ia de  feição ao que o stormy vai dizendo no fórum onde prevê um Outono parecido à Primavera.


----------



## stormy (11 Ago 2011 às 23:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, fica mais uma previsão para o Outono http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison1.html
> 
> Setembro chuvoso e depois fecha-se a torneira. Quanto às temperaturas, tirando Agosto e Dezembro de resto, sempre acima da média, com Janeiro para o quentinho.
> 
> ...




Eu realmente acho que Setembro poderá, tal como Agosto, ficar na media da precipitação, com temperaturas altinhas, sendo que Outubro e Novembro poderão ser mesmo bastante chuvosos e com temperaturas tambem acima ou pelo menos na media.

A partir de Dezembro volta o AA..volta o tempo seco...em principio poderá ser fresco.
Mas o Inverno no que toca á temperatura está incerto.
Um AA aqui perto a estender-se mais para N/NW traria tempo fresco, enquanto um AA centrado na PI traria calor, tal como 2008.
Para já a tendencia é para algo inetrmedio...um Inverno na média das temperaturas, com dias mais quentes e soalheiros seguidos por uns mais frescos aquando da passagem de perturbações de W...um classico "Inverno" Portugues


----------



## Aurélio (17 Ago 2011 às 19:38)

Se as previsões dos modelos que até ao momento são todos os que eu conheço, desde o IBIMET, IRI, NOAA, NASA, etc ... todos eles dão um Inverno muito seco.
Respeitante ao Outono todos estão de acordo de Novembro em diante e respeitante a Setembro e Outubro uns dão chuvoso e outros seco ou bastante seco ...

Veremos se dentro de um mes isto se mantem-se assim, pois geralmente é nesta fase que os modelos costumam mudar bastante ...

Mas não tenho duvidas em dizer que se isto ficasse assim e se os modelos acertassem então poderiamos ter algo parecido a 2004-2005. "Batam na madeira"

Já agora um cheirinho da previsão acabada de actualizar do ECM !! Assustadora ....
http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## LuisFilipe (27 Ago 2011 às 00:48)

nas previsoes sazonais falam em tempo seco com ventos de leste   ?


----------



## Goku (27 Ago 2011 às 12:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Se as previsões dos modelos que até ao momento são todos os que eu conheço, desde o IBIMET, IRI, NOAA, NASA, etc ... todos eles dão um Inverno muito seco.
> Respeitante ao Outono todos estão de acordo de Novembro em diante e respeitante a Setembro e Outubro uns dão chuvoso e outros seco ou bastante seco ...
> 
> Veremos se dentro de um mes isto se mantem-se assim, pois geralmente é nesta fase que os modelos costumam mudar bastante ...
> ...



O que aconteceu em 2004-2005?


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Ago 2011 às 13:11)

Goku disse:


> O que aconteceu em 2004-2005?



Uma das piores secas que Portugal assistiu.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Ago 2011 às 13:35)

pelo que vi as temperaturas em Portugal vão estar normais, o que não tem qualquer interesse


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Ago 2011 às 00:43)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> pelo que vi as temperaturas em Portugal vão estar normais, o que não tem qualquer interesse



Já agora querias o quê ? A fiabilidade das previsões sazonais é de uns 30%.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Ago 2011 às 10:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já agora querias o quê ? A fiabilidade das previsões sazonais é de uns 30%.



Discordo, pois para mim a fiabilidade das sazonais depende mais do padrão atmosférico previsto .... pois tem como base os dados de diversas teleconexões e não de simples futurismo !!
Neste momento de acordo com os dados das teleconexões, pelo menos o Inverno deverá ser bastante seco ...
Obviamente que se os dados destas teleconexões se alterarem ... todo o padrão atmosférico se alterará ...

Por exemplo, neste momento prevê-se uma NINA muito forte em pleno Inverno, e sabe-se e os modelos tb sabem, que tal situação origina no Inverno tempo bastante seco ...
Do mesmo modo que se sabe que quando existe La Nina normalmente o Outono tende a ser mais chuvoso que o normal, pelo menos na sua fase inicial !!


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Ago 2011 às 12:01)

frederico disse:


> Estamos a cerca de 2 meses do início do Outono climatológico de acordo com a definição utilizada pelo IM, que inclui os meses de Setembro, Outubro e Novembro. E a cerca de 2 meses e meio do Outono astronómico. Portanto, penso que já se pode especular um pouco sobre o que aí vem para o início da nossa «estação das chuvas».
> 
> 
> Olhando para as previsões sazonais (http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/) para já o cenário, de uma forma geral, é este:
> ...



　  Qual a diferenca de outono astronomico para climatologico tem haver com isso ?


----------



## Beaufort (29 Ago 2011 às 00:14)

cubensis disse:


> Qual a diferenca de outono astronomico para climatologico tem haver com isso ?



A OMM/WMO define as 4 estações do ano através de grupos de 3 meses completos (DJF, MAM, JJA e SON) para facilidade de processamento de dados e comparação de resultados entre anos diferentes.


----------



## ViseuWeather (1 Set 2011 às 17:09)

Como será este Outuno uns dizem chuvoso outros dizem seco??


----------



## icewoman (2 Set 2011 às 17:14)

A Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) divulgou ontem a última atualização sobre o El Niño/La Niña, oscilação do Pacífico Sul, fenómeno com consequências importantes sobre o tempo e o clima em todo o mundo.

A continuação de condições quase neutras - temperatura dos oceanos, padrões de chuva tropical, e ventos sobre o Oceano Pacífico equatorial com valores dentro da média - ou o reaparecimento de condições de La Niña, são os cenários mais prováveis para o resto de 2011, de acordo com as previsões e a interpretação do modelo utilizado pela OMM.


em relação a Portugal como irá ser?


----------



## Aurélio (2 Set 2011 às 22:45)

icewoman disse:


> A Organização Meteorológica Mundial (OMM) divulgou ontem a última atualização sobre o El Niño/La Niña, oscilação do Pacífico Sul, fenómeno com consequências importantes sobre o tempo e o clima em todo o mundo.
> 
> A continuação de condições quase neutras - temperatura dos oceanos, padrões de chuva tropical, e ventos sobre o Oceano Pacífico equatorial com valores dentro da média - ou o reaparecimento de condições de La Niña, são os cenários mais prováveis para o resto de 2011, de acordo com as previsões e a interpretação do modelo utilizado pela OMM.
> 
> ...



Previsão estranha dado ser muito diferente de outros sites .... que apontam para um forte La Nina para o final do ano !!


----------



## Microburst (2 Set 2011 às 22:53)

Face ao que tem sido por aqui falado de facto é quase o oposto. O IM também menciona isso hoje. 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici.../noticias/textos/el_nino_update_setembro.html


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (3 Set 2011 às 02:49)

´Depois de ter Dado uma olhadela nisto tudo . posso dizer que achei muito interecante . Mas agora que já estamos em setembro já podemos ter uma previsão mais exacta . pelo que vi aercebi me que talvez este seria um bom ano para a ocorrencia de queda de neve a cotas baixas mas isso só pode acontecer se houver pluviosidade o que significa que assim não dah .. Verdade verdade é que ainda estamos no inicio de setembro e o verão ainda não acabou por isso temos de ir observando ..  Eu Não percebo  muito da arte de analizar graficos e etc mas parece que vamos ter um inicio de inverno e final de outono bastante frios .. Analisei um site italiano e observei que lá dizia que o inverno iria ser seco a expeção de françã , grã bretanha e norte de Portugal . 

ESpero que coloquem mais informação e se tiver dito algo de errado corrigam me


----------



## stormy (4 Set 2011 às 21:29)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> ´Depois de ter Dado uma olhadela nisto tudo . posso dizer que achei muito interecante . Mas agora que já estamos em setembro já podemos ter uma previsão mais exacta . pelo que vi aercebi me que talvez este seria um bom ano para a ocorrencia de queda de neve a cotas baixas mas isso só pode acontecer se houver pluviosidade o que significa que assim não dah .. Verdade verdade é que ainda estamos no inicio de setembro e o verão ainda não acabou por isso temos de ir observando ..  Eu Não percebo  muito da arte de analizar graficos e etc mas parece que vamos ter um inicio de inverno e final de outono bastante frios .. Analisei um site italiano e observei que lá dizia que o inverno iria ser seco a expeção de françã , grã bretanha e norte de Portugal .
> 
> ESpero que coloquem mais informação e se tiver dito algo de errado corrigam me



Geralmente os anos com Invernos mais secos teem mais probabilidade de ter eventos de neve a cotas ou em locais fora do comum, pois os mesmos ventos de N/NE que trazem o frio em certas ocasiões tambem podem estar associados a alguma instabilidade..mas nem sempre é assim, como demonstrou o Inverno de 2008.

Quanto ao Outono...em principio estaremos a partir de Outubro numa progressão para uma situação de forte La niña, á qual se associa uma tendencia de NAO/AO+.
Como o Verão acabou por ser bem mais quente do que o esperado no Artico e em certos aspectos manteve um padrão parecido com o de 2010 ( a nivel global), acho que neste Inverno as hipoteses de termos um cenário de NAO/AO+ aumentaram bastante..

Bom..este cenario no geral  remete para a possibilidade do Outono começar quente e instavel, e acabar seco.
O Inverno será, á priori, seco..mas no que toca ás temperatura denoto bastante incongruencia.
Poderá variar entre um Inverno ligeiramente mais frio ou dentro da média até um Inverno mais quente que o normal...eu aposto num Inverno normal a ligeiramente quente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2011 às 14:07)

*Previsão da Nasa para o Outono e Inverno*:




















































Segundo a NASA parece que existe tendência para as altas pressões a norte e não a sul. O que significa os mapas Z200 e Z500 Não sei se tem haver com a NAO mas se tiver a tendência é de NAO- para os países do Mediterrâneo.


----------



## David sf (10 Set 2011 às 14:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Previsão da Nasa para o Outono e Inverno*:
> 
> 
> Segundo a NASA parece que existe tendência para as altas pressões a norte e não a sul. O que significa os mapas Z200 e Z500 Não sei se tem haver com a NAO mas se tiver a tendência é de NAO- para os países do Mediterrâneo.



Z200 é a altitude dos 200 hpa, portanto uma anomalia negativa significa que há tendência para depressões em altitude, anomalia positiva indica maior propensão à presença de uma dorsal.

Os mapas da NASA indicam claramente uma tendência de NAO-, mas com bloqueio demasiado próximo, é uma previsão parecida à avançada pela maioria dos organismos no inverno passado, e que nunca se concretizou.

Resumindo a generalidade das previsões sazonais, a tendência aponta para inverno seco (já foi mais clara), especialmente a norte, sendo que as temperaturas deverão situar-se bem abaixo da média, mas com algumas dúvidas, depende da distância ao anticiclone, se ficar na Biscaia não será tão frio, caso se situe mais próximo da Irlanda, será mais interessante.


----------



## icewoman (10 Set 2011 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,


Em relação á Madeira , sabe qual será a tendencia para este Outuno/Inverno?

Obrigada e desculpe.


----------



## David sf (10 Set 2011 às 17:25)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> 
> Em relação á Madeira , sabe qual será a tendencia para este Outuno/Inverno?
> ...



A tendência aponta a que será chuvoso, mas também depende da posição das altas pressões atlânticas, geralmente quando há altas pressões muito a norte, a Madeira costuma estar no storm-track do Atlântico.

Não esquecer que no ano passado as tendências para o inverno manifestaram-se completamente erradas.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2011 às 11:23)

Essa previsão da NASA é no minimo surpreendente ... e contralia todos os outros modelos ...

Alguém sabe qual o novo endereço da previsão sazonal da NASA, dado que o link que tinha antes está quebrado e não encontro agora a ligação nova  ?

Mas ainda aguardo as novas previsões sazonais respeitantes .. a este mês da IRI, e sobretudo do MetOffice !!

Para o Outono todos eles colocam as altas pressões a Norte, a questão será a localização exacta e sobretudo, e mais sobretudo a sua força, dado que se for demasiado forte engole isto tudo ....

Certo, certo e cada vez mais certo ... é que o resto deste mês deverá ser de sol e mais sol !!

Mas a mais surpreendente para mim é o do Inverno ... que contralia as restantes


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Set 2011 às 12:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Essa previsão da NASA é no minimo surpreendente ... e contralia todos os outros modelos ...
> 
> Alguém sabe qual o novo endereço da previsão sazonal da NASA, dado que o link que tinha antes está quebrado e não encontro agora a ligação nova  ?
> 
> ...



Aqui tens Aurélio.  http://gmao.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/products/climateforecasts/request.cgi?varmain=T1A


----------



## Aurélio (11 Set 2011 às 13:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui tens Aurélio.  http://gmao.gsfc.nasa.gov/cgi-bin/products/climateforecasts/request.cgi?varmain=T1A



Ah .. é o mesmo link, mas deu-me agora para perceber que deve ter algo a ver com o mesmo ISP, dado que dava-me o seguinte erro, mas com vários F5 consigo entrar ....
Não percebo esta minha NET sinceramente ..



> Internal Server Error
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> 
> ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2011 às 22:50)

A previsão neste site: http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison1.html vale o que vale, mas se tiver certo vamos ter temperaturas acima da média quer no Outono quer no Inverno e precipitação só o mês de Dezembro e Fevereiro serão chuvosos mais a norte e normal no sul.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Set 2011 às 09:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A previsão neste site: http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison1.html vale o que vale, mas se tiver certo vamos ter temperaturas acima da média quer no Outono quer no Inverno e precipitação só o mês de Dezembro e Fevereiro serão chuvosos mais a norte e normal no sul.



Esse site é amador, não usa nenhum modelo para efectuar previsão e a sua metedologia que utiliza para fazer previsões basicamente trata-se de fazer um resumo de todos os modelos ....
Logo a credibilidade/fiabilidade  das suas previsões é zero !!


----------



## Rainy (13 Set 2011 às 11:32)

O problema é que no mapa de Set 2011 preve precipitação para o centro e norte, e temperaturas na media algo que não está a aconteçer!!


----------



## frederico (14 Set 2011 às 01:17)

Rainy disse:


> O problema é que no mapa de Set 2011 preve precipitação para o centro e norte, e temperaturas na media algo que não está a aconteçer!!



Já foi aqui dito que previsões sazonais para Portugal são sempre muito pouco fiáveis, dada a nossa situação geográfica.


----------



## Norther (14 Set 2011 às 12:40)

Alguém sabe se o Joe Bastardi ja fez previsões


----------



## Aurélio (14 Set 2011 às 14:55)

O Joe Bastardi já não trabalha para o Accuweather !!

Em relação ás actualizações dos modelos sazonais bom o MetOffice também já fez a actualização e a tendencia é de termos um Outono normal a seco, mais chuvoso no inicio e seco no final, e depois um Inverno muito seco !!

Se o MetOffice dá seco ... então o ECMWF muito provavelmente deverá seguir a mesma tendência, dado que têm tendencia sempre a dar quase a mesma previsão !!

O IRI deverá seguir também a mesma tendencia ....

Resumo da história toda: Um outono quase normal e um Inverno seco deverá ser o que nos espera !!


----------



## Rainy (14 Set 2011 às 19:42)

Então depois deste Setembro seco espero bem que Outubro seja pelo menos chuvoso


----------



## nutas (14 Set 2011 às 20:03)

Rainy disse:


> Então depois deste Setembro seco espero bem que Outubro seja pelo menos chuvoso



pelo menos ai em Portugal vcs tem o outono e inverno, chuvoso já aqui no Brasil é o contrario. Bom frio e chuvas  para vcs.


----------



## David sf (18 Set 2011 às 00:28)

Ainda à espera do ECMWF, o UKMO actualiza de forma muito "siberiana".

De notar a forte tendência para bloqueio atlântico a oeste do UK e fortíssima tendência para anticiclone siberiano.

Algo que vai de encontro à previsão da NASA, da IRI, e pelo menos no que se refere ao bloqueio atlântico, da NOAA.






















É provável que nos espere um inverno seco, principalmente a norte, e bastante frio.


----------



## David sf (18 Set 2011 às 00:32)

Aurélio disse:


> O Joe Bastardi já não trabalha para o Accuweather !!



O Joe Bastardi continua a fazer previsões, agora pagas, aqui:

http://www.weatherbell.com/premium/

Lemos apenas a primeira linha, ontem ainda estava lá um texto que refere que teremos AMO+, ENSO- e PDO- pela primeira vez em muitos anos, referindo os anos da década de 50 como exemplos destas 3 teleconexões simultaneamente nestas fases.


----------



## Rainy (18 Set 2011 às 10:57)

Mas o que quer dizer isso??


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2011 às 11:10)

Rainy disse:


> Mas o que quer dizer isso??



O quê ?


----------



## Microburst (18 Set 2011 às 11:23)

David sf disse:


> Lemos apenas a primeira linha, ontem ainda estava lá um texto que refere que teremos AMO+, ENSO- e PDO- pela primeira vez em muitos anos, referindo os anos da década de 50 como exemplos destas 3 teleconexões simultaneamente nestas fases.



Perdoem-me a ignorância, mas o que quer dizer isso afinal?


----------



## icewoman (18 Set 2011 às 11:24)

David sf disse:


> O Joe Bastardi continua a fazer previsões, agora pagas, aqui:
> 
> http://www.weatherbell.com/premium/
> 
> Lemos apenas a primeira linha, ontem ainda estava lá um texto que refere que teremos AMO+, ENSO- e PDO- pela primeira vez em muitos anos, referindo os anos da década de 50 como exemplos destas 3 teleconexões simultaneamente nestas fases.



Bom dia,

pode explicar de forma mais "simples" o quer dizer a informação acima descrita sff?
traduz-se num Ourtono/Inverno seco?Chuvoso?

obg


----------



## David sf (18 Set 2011 às 11:33)

David sf disse:


> O Joe Bastardi continua a fazer previsões, agora pagas, aqui:
> 
> http://www.weatherbell.com/premium/
> 
> Lemos apenas a primeira linha, ontem ainda estava lá um texto que refere que teremos AMO+, ENSO- e PDO- pela primeira vez em muitos anos, referindo os anos da década de 50 como exemplos destas 3 teleconexões simultaneamente nestas fases.



O que isto quer dizer:

Não conseguindo ler o artigo de Bastardi, ele refere a década de 50 como exemplo. A década de 50 teve dos invernos mais frios do século passado, que foram secos no continente.



> Cold PDO, Warm AMO La Nina-December,...09.16.2011
> The years in question have a warm AMO Cold PDO and a La nina occurring
> They are, since 1950, 1950, 1954,...



Quanto à Madeira, a tendência é que seja frio. Nas cartas de modelos globais mostram que será seco, mas não podemos esquecer que estes modelos não consideram as precipitações orográficas, e vendo a anomalia negativa do z500, acho que não será seco. 

Não sei se alguém pode dar mais uma achega na previsão para as ilhas.


----------



## icewoman (18 Set 2011 às 12:05)

David sf disse:


> O que isto quer dizer:
> 
> Não conseguindo ler o artigo de Bastardi, ele refere a década de 50 como exemplo. A década de 50 teve dos invernos mais frios do século passado, que foram secos no continente.
> 
> ...



obrigada


----------



## Microburst (18 Set 2011 às 16:11)

Portanto em suma pode depreender-se que os modelos começam quase todos a apontar para um Inverno algo mais frio e relativamente seco aqui em Portugal Continental, certo? 

Perdoem-me sinceramente o off-topic, até porque não quero parecer alarmista, mas com o agravamento do IVA sobre a electricidade, a que se juntará em Janeiro o aumento de vamos ver quanto %+IVA, e confirmando-se então essas previsões, não são de facto muito boas notícias.


----------



## Rainy (18 Set 2011 às 20:33)

Essa preocupação é relativamente á maior utilização dos aqueçedores devido ao frio


----------



## Microburst (18 Set 2011 às 22:19)

Rainy disse:


> Essa preocupação é relativamente á maior utilização dos aqueçedores devido ao frio



Sim, claro Rainy. Sendo o Outono e Inverno estações normalmente associadas a um maior consumo energético face à descida das temperaturas e a menos horas de luz solar disponíveis, a previsão de que possa ser um Inverno mais rigoroso, se bem que seco, associado aos aumentos nada ligeiros do preço da electricidade (isto já sem falar no gás, claro), não é de facto uma boa notícia para grande parte dos portugueses.

(As minhas desculpas a todos pelo off-topic)


----------



## stormy (18 Set 2011 às 23:31)

Na minha opinião, dou preferencia ao cenário de inverno fresco e seco no continente, dentro do normal na Madeira e ligeiramente quente e  seco nos Açores, mas devo dizer que toda a ebulição que vai pelas teleconecxões, o artico quente, etc, me teem colocado grandes duvidas.

Sinceramente acho que a margem de erro está maior este ano dada toda a variabilidade e todo o corrupio atmosferico dos ultimos 2 anos..

Mas vá..para alem do cenário que aparentemente é o preferencial, tambem tenho pensado num padrão que pode vir a ser mais instavel..um Out-Nov em que por algum motivo a NAO seja mais negativa do que o esperado, e em Dez-Jan a NAO tome um caracter fortemente positivo que dê origem a uma circulação mais instavel de NW.
E só lá em Fevereiro ou algures entre finais de Janeiro e Março, é que um padrão de NAO mais neutra poderia dar numa ou outra onda de frio mais séria, nomedamanete no Mediterraneo/Europa central...um pouco um Inverno "simetrico" ao do ano passado.


----------



## David sf (19 Set 2011 às 18:35)

Actualiza o ECMWF e nem vale a pena colocar as cartas porque é inconclusivo. Portugal sempre pintado de branco (sem tendência), exceptuando os meses de inverno com ligeira anomalia negativa na precipitação.

http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali

Depreende-se pelas cartas de precipitação nos meses de inverno que o storm track deverá estar orientado de SO para NE, passando entre a Islândia e a Escócia, e a norte da Noruega. Pela temperatura no Atlântico, forte anomalia positiva, também se percebe que o anticiclone dos Açores deverá marcar presença e em força, e pela anomalia positiva de temperaturas no norte da Escandinávia, parece que haverá alguma tendência para o estabelecimento de um anticiclone nessa região. Como tal estranho que não haja nenhum local no Mediterrâneo com anomalia negativa de temperatura, as peças estão mais ou menos bem colocadas para uma "engrenagem" siberiana. Mais estranho ainda é que com anomalia positiva no Mediterrâneo oriental, não haja uma compensação, com uma anomalia negativa, no Mediterrâneo ocidental. A não ser que o cenário previsto seja de dorsal em toda a Europa, algo que seria inusitado.

Parece então, que o inverno no continente deverá ser seco, principalmente a norte pois o padrão previsto pelo UKMO e NASA mantém em aberto a possibilidade da formação de depressões a sul do país, entre a Madeira e o Golfo de Cadiz. A temperatura deverá situar-se abaixo da média, pelo menos as mínimas já com uma grande dose de probabilidade (não esquecer que nas previsões sazonais 20/30% é uma grande dose de probabilidade), sendo que eventos extremos de frio estão dependentes da localização da dorsal (quanto mais a norte ou a oeste melhor).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2011 às 18:41)

Hoje saiu a previsão sazonal do ECMWF que podem consultar neste site http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali.

A previsão não podia ser pior do que esta, tendência para tempo seco, um Inverno bastante seco e que eu vou arriscar a dizer a lembrar a seca de 2004/2005, os dados assim indicam. Outubro de 2004 foi chuvoso em todo o país tirando o Algarve e os meses seguintes foram secos, onde Janeiro de 2005 não caiu pinga no Algarve, se o próximo ano hidrológico será assim ninguém sabe mas que as previsões assim indicam isso indicam. 

Espero que isto não seja tão dramático como 2004/2005 mas as previsões não são nada famosas, em todos os modelos.


----------



## David sf (19 Set 2011 às 18:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje saiu a previsão sazonal do ECMWF que podem consultar neste site http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali.
> 
> A previsão não podia ser pior do que esta, tendência para tempo seco, um Inverno bastante seco e que eu vou arriscar a dizer a lembrar a seca de 2004/2005, os dados assim indicam. Outubro de 2004 foi chuvoso em todo o país tirando o Algarve e os meses seguintes foram secos, onde Janeiro de 2005 não caiu pinga no Algarve, se o próximo ano hidrológico será assim ninguém sabe mas que as previsões assim indicam isso indicam.
> 
> Espero que isto não seja tão dramático como 2004/2005 mas as previsões não são nada famosas, em todos os modelos.



Não acho nada disso, o que não quer dizer que não aconteça. A tendência é para estar ligeiramente abaixo da média (0 a 50 mm de anomalia negativa) em Dezembro e Janeiro), não para não cair uma pinga. Janeiro e Fevereiro já seriam normais no Algarve.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Set 2011 às 18:53)

David sf disse:


> Não acho nada disso, o que não quer dizer que não aconteça. A tendência é para estar ligeiramente abaixo da média (0 a 50 mm de anomalia negativa) em Dezembro e Janeiro), não para não cair uma pinga. Janeiro e Fevereiro já seriam normais no Algarve.



Sim, a anomalia negativa é sempre maior no Norte do que no Sul. Mas também, isto pode mudar ainda, estamos em Setembro ainda. Eu considero as previsões para o Inverno muito mais difíceis para os modelos do que as previsões para o Verão. Mas, em parte também tens razão porque também existe a possibilidade de existir a passagem de depressões entre a Madeira e o Golfo de Cádiz. 

Penso que os modelos a nível de previsão sazonal não levam em conta as cut-off's e isso pode fazer toda a diferença na parte sul do país. Enquanto, o Norte do país está mais dependente da passagem de sistemas frontais.


----------



## Rainy (19 Set 2011 às 19:23)

Mas focamo-nos mais para o Outono que está quase aí, sera chuvoso para compensar (se ocorrer) o Inverno seco e frio ou será que se mantêm seco como estas semanas têm sido??


----------



## Norther (19 Set 2011 às 20:16)

David sf disse:


> O Joe Bastardi continua a fazer previsões, agora pagas, aqui:
> 
> http://www.weatherbell.com/premium/
> 
> Lemos apenas a primeira linha, ontem ainda estava lá um texto que refere que teremos AMO+, ENSO- e PDO- pela primeira vez em muitos anos, referindo os anos da década de 50 como exemplos destas 3 teleconexões simultaneamente nestas fases.




 Imaginei que continuasse a prever, pena que seja a pagar, ele parece que insiste que as temperaturas irão ser mais baixas em todo o globo nos próximos tempos pelo que li em primeira linha


----------



## stormy (19 Set 2011 às 21:20)

David, eu acho que agora em Out-Nov vamos entrar numa fase de NAO- ou neutra/AO+, em que teremos a prevalencia dos fluxos instaveis de NW/W/SW, com o AA a enfraquecer e a tomar uma posição mais erratica embora com dois centros mais intensos na Bermuda e um outro a SE dos Açores-Madeira, e um cavado a establecer-se no Atlantico central.

Já para DJF, penso que poderemos ter um periodo de NAO+ forte, em que teriamos o storm track quer na orientação SW-NE, quer alternadamente numa posição mais W-E/W-SE.
Entendo que a prevalencia de ventos atlanticos na Europa dará origem a um Inverno mais chuvoso e com uma anomalia positiva especialmente no norte da Europa, a nivel da temperatura.

Eu não acredito em grandes entradas siberianas nem grandes bloqueios, mas acho que vamos ter alguns episodios de frio de NE, o AA em DJF estará mais forte e entre os Açores e o Mediterraneo ocidental...prevejo uma circulação zonal muito forte este ano, forte demais para cavados retrogados e grandes influxos polares.

Portugal terá um Inverno algo seco, com periodos chuvosos ocasionais, e com temperaturas na média, com as regiões da Europa mais paciveis de sofrer episodios de frio extremo a serem a faixa leste ou SE.

Quanto á tua ideia de episodios de frio, acho que um periodo de NAO mais neutra a partir de meados ou finais de Fevereiro, até Março, poderá trazer alguns episodios mais fortes á Europa central e Mediterraneo, com situações retrogadas mais tipicas.


----------



## icewoman (19 Set 2011 às 21:30)

stormy disse:


> David, eu acho que agora em Out-Nov vamos entrar numa fase de NAO- ou neutra/AO+, em que teremos a prevalencia dos fluxos instaveis de NW/W/SW, com o AA a enfraquecer e a tomar uma posição mais erratica embora com dois centros mais intensos na Bermuda e um outro a SE dos Açores-Madeira, e um cavado a establecer-se no Atlantico central.
> 
> Já para DJF, penso que poderemos ter um periodo de NAO+ forte, em que teriamos o storm track quer na orientação SW-NE, quer alternadamente numa posição mais W-E/W-SE.
> Entendo que a prevalencia de ventos atlanticos na Europa dará origem a um Inverno mais chuvoso e com uma anomalia positiva especialmente no norte da Europa, a nivel da temperatura.
> ...





Boa noite,

Em relação á Madeira , a previsão será de...? Pode eluciadr-me sff, obg


----------



## David sf (19 Set 2011 às 21:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, a anomalia negativa é sempre maior no Norte do que no Sul. Mas também, isto pode mudar ainda, estamos em Setembro ainda. Eu considero as previsões para o Inverno muito mais difíceis para os modelos do que as previsões para o Verão. Mas, em parte também tens razão porque também existe a possibilidade de existir a passagem de depressões entre a Madeira e o Golfo de Cádiz.
> 
> Penso que os modelos a nível de previsão sazonal não levam em conta as cut-off's e isso pode fazer toda a diferença na parte sul do país. Enquanto, o Norte do país está mais dependente da passagem de sistemas frontais.



Há qualquer coisa de estranho no browser do meu computador, pois pelos vistos as actualizações das imagens do site ilmeteo acontece umas horas depois do que a vocês. As cartas que eu vi às 18:30 não são as que vejo lá agora, que de facto são bastante chatas quanto à precipitação. As temperaturas são as mesmas.


----------



## David sf (19 Set 2011 às 21:57)

stormy disse:


> David, eu acho que agora em Out-Nov vamos entrar numa fase de NAO- ou neutra/AO+, em que teremos a prevalencia dos fluxos instaveis de NW/W/SW, com o AA a enfraquecer e a tomar uma posição mais erratica embora com dois centros mais intensos na Bermuda e um outro a SE dos Açores-Madeira, e um cavado a establecer-se no Atlantico central.
> 
> Já para DJF, penso que poderemos ter um periodo de NAO+ forte, em que teriamos o storm track quer na orientação SW-NE, quer alternadamente numa posição mais W-E/W-SE.
> Entendo que a prevalencia de ventos atlanticos na Europa dará origem a um Inverno mais chuvoso e com uma anomalia positiva especialmente no norte da Europa, a nivel da temperatura.
> ...



Olhando para isto (Janeiro, Fevereiro, ECMWF):












- Storm track no Atlântico unindo Terra Nova - Islândia - Noruega, numa direcção ONO-ESE.

- Precipitação na média no levante espanhol, bem abaixo da média em Portugal = circulação de leste;

- Temperatura acima da média no Mediterrâneo Oriental, provavelmente fluxo de sul nessa zona.

Caso houvesse uma NAO++, sendo inverno (portanto é muito pouco provável que se instale uma dorsal a albergar a Europa toda), o normal seria a presença da dorsal na Europa ocidental, e registar-se uma anomalia fria no Mediterrâneo oriental, mercê de uma circulação em ómega.

Ora, como se prevê uma anomalia positiva no Mediterrâneo oriental, o ECMWF não prevê que tal ocorra. Como tal, com cenário de NAO+ poderia acontecer ainda outra coisa, que seria uma zonal a latitude um pouco mais baixa, impondo uma circulação de oeste em toda a Europa. Ora, a anomalia negativa de precipitação no oeste de França, impede essa hipótese.

Não consigo perceber a colocação dos centros de acção que levam a estas anomalias. A única lógica, seria um cavado na Europa central, que originaria uma anomalia negativa de temperatura nessa região.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2011 às 10:19)

Olhando ás cartas deste site dá para ver em comparação com as previsões deste site que o mais provável será termos um Outubro chuvoso e um Novembro na média, dado que Out/Nov é mais chuvoso do que Nov/dez, sendo que o grau de severidade da seca, ou se quiserem de menor precipitação vai aumentando á medida que entramos no Inverno ...

As curiosidades desta previsão é que sugerem uma NAO - neste Outono em especial na sua 1ª metade, com anomalias de precipitação na zonas dos Açores, Madeira / Canárias, e depois no leste/sueste de Espanha e mediterrâneo ....
Para o Inverno aí mostra claramente um padrão de NAO + o que com a configuração existe sugere uma circulação zonal forte e por isso ausência de siberianas ..
O dominante será portanto um fluxo zonal forte de oeste (mas seco). E isso faz-me discordar da anomalia mostrada de ser mais a norte do que a sul, porque nestes casos o Norte leva sempre com alguma coisa e o sul com nada ....

Tal configuração faz-me discordar do Algarvio1980, e assim as sugestões fazem-me acreditar num Outono normal, e um Inverno seco ...
Em 2004-2005, foi seco (a sul) de uma ponta á outra ...

Mas claro os modelos têm uma fiabilidade em torno dos 30% somente  ...
Mas afinal de contas nas ultimas 2/3 decadas não tivemos sempre ( quase sempre) um Outono mais chuvoso do que o Inverno em que as precipitação entre Janeiro e fevereiro variaram somente entre Normal a seco ... ??
Por isso qual o espanto ....

Por isso venham as cut-offs de Outono ....


----------



## frederico (20 Set 2011 às 10:37)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando ás cartas deste site dá para ver em comparação com as previsões deste site que o mais provável será termos um Outubro chuvoso e um Novembro na média, dado que Out/Nov é mais chuvoso do que Nov/dez, sendo que o grau de severidade da seca, ou se quiserem de menor precipitação vai aumentando á medida que entramos no Inverno ...
> 
> As curiosidades desta previsão é que sugerem uma NAO - neste Outono em especial na sua 1ª metade, com anomalias de precipitação na zonas dos Açores, Madeira / Canárias, e depois no leste/sueste de Espanha e mediterrâneo ....
> Para o Inverno aí mostra claramente um padrão de NAO + o que com a configuração existe sugere uma circulação zonal forte e por isso ausência de siberianas ..
> ...




Olhando para tudo, de uma forma muito geral, saltam à vista dois padrões.


1) Outono, Novembro, e provavelmente início de Dezembro normal a chuvoso. Precipitações muito acima da média dependerão da presença de cut-offs. Depois, período seco e algo fresco até meados de Fevereiro/Março. Primavera com precipitação dentro da média. Este foi aproximadamente o padrão de 2003/2004 ou 2005/2006. O ano hidrológico terminaria aproximadamente dentro da média no Algarve. 

2) Outubro/Novembro/Dezembro muito abaixo da média, seguindo-se um Inverno frio e seco. Mesmo uma Primavera na média não seria suficiente para compensar o défice hidrológico. O ano hidrológico terminaria muito abaixo da média, certamente abaixo dos 300 mm nas estações do litoral. Aproximadamente o que sucedeu em 1998/1999 ou 2004/2005.


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2011 às 10:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Para o Inverno aí mostra claramente um padrão de NAO + o que com a configuração existe sugere uma *circulação zonal forte* e por isso ausência de siberianas ..



E como justificas a anomalia negativa de precipitação no oeste de França, em oposição à normalidade no levante espanhol e na Alemanha?



Aurélio disse:


> O dominante será portanto um *fluxo zonal forte de oeste (mas seco)*. E isso faz-me discordar da anomalia mostrada de ser mais a norte do que a sul, porque nestes casos o Norte leva sempre com alguma coisa e o sul com nada .



Fluxo de oeste seco? Se fosse só no sul do país seria pouco anormal, agora fluxo de oeste seco desde o sul de Inglaterra até Marrocos é impossível no Inverno. Até no Verão o seria.

O que está claríssimo é que o ECMWF prevê fluxo de este (ou alguma variação, NE ou SE) na PI. A ocorrência ou não de siberianas está dependente do que se passa a montante, nomeadamente da existência de circulação retrógrada em toda a Europa, e do suficiente afastamento da dorsal para norte ou para oeste.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2011 às 11:56)

> E como justificas a anomalia negativa de precipitação no oeste de França, em oposição à normalidade no levante espanhol e na Alemanha?



A localização do AA que não espero que esteja na sua localização dominante mas sim em cima do Norte ou Centro de Portugal extendo-se desde os Açores até ao Oeste de França ... causando um fluxo de oeste no Norte essencialmente de Portugal até França mas geralmente seco .. talvez tipicamente entradas atlânticas fracas dando chuva fraca a moderada. Recordo que no Inverno o défice é da ordem dos 50% e não dos 100%. Tal situação provocaria um cavado no Mediterrâneo..



> Fluxo de oeste seco? Se fosse só no sul do país seria pouco anormal, agora fluxo de oeste seco desde o sul de Inglaterra até Marrocos é impossível no Inverno. Até no Verão o seria.


Não disse que seria em toda a influência do AA ... penso que mais a oeste quanto mais a norte e leste no sul de portugal e sul de espanha, contudo sem grande componente continental, ou seja, o vento de forma geral seria fraco e de direcção variavel na sua componente continental da PI ..



> O que está claríssimo é que o ECMWF prevê fluxo de este (ou alguma variação, NE ou SE) na PI. A ocorrência ou não de siberianas está dependente do que se passa a montante, nomeadamente da existência de circulação retrógrada em toda a Europa, e do suficiente afastamento da dorsal para norte ou para oeste.


Não acho assim tão clarissimo, talvez mais pra Janeiro e fevereiro sim um bocado mais .. mas penso como Dezembro sendo um mês de transição não tão seco quanto janeiro e Fevereiro !!


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2011 às 12:06)

Aurélio disse:


> A localização do AA que não espero que esteja na sua localização dominante mas sim em cima do Norte ou Centro de Portugal extendo-se desde os Açores até ao Oeste de França ... causando um fluxo de oeste no Norte essencialmente de Portugal até França mas geralmente seco .. talvez tipicamente entradas atlânticas fracas dando chuva fraca a moderada. Recordo que no Inverno o défice é da ordem dos 50% e não dos 100%. *Tal situação provocaria um cavado no Mediterrâneo..*



É isso que eu estranho, o mais natural seria a presença de uma anomalia fria no Mediterrâneo, mais concretamente no mar Tirreno, entre a Itália e as Baleares.



Aurélio disse:


> Não acho assim tão clarissimo, talvez mais pra Janeiro e fevereiro sim um bocado mais .. mas penso como Dezembro sendo um mês de transição não tão seco quanto janeiro e Fevereiro !!



Certo, as cartas que eu pus referiam-se a Janeiro e Fevereiro.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Set 2011 às 12:15)

> É isso que eu estranho, o mais natural seria a presença de uma anomalia fria no Mediterrâneo, mais concretamente no mar Tirreno, entre a Itália e as Baleares.



Por isso é sempre bom olhar a todos os modelos e ao contrário do ECMWF, a NOAA através do modelo acoplado CFS mostra exactamente essa anomalia em especial no mediterrâneo, e leste de Espanha (precisamente a tal zona que se falou).
E mais ainda no Outono com a configuração prevista seria de prever um Outono na média pelo menos aqui nesta zona, mas sobretudo negativa no Norte da Europa na componente escandinava até ao leste do UK passando pela Alemanha ..



> Certo, as cartas que eu pus referiam-se a Janeiro e Fevereiro.



pensava num Inverno mais como um todo .....

PS: Relativamente aos modelos não espero alteração de padrão pelo menos até ao 10 Outubro, e o que existir será somente pequenos restos frontais ..
Preve-se que se mantenha nos proximos 15 dias uma tendencia para NAO +


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2011 às 12:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Por isso é sempre bom olhar a todos os modelos e ao contrário do ECMWF, a NOAA através do modelo acoplado CFS mostra exactamente essa anomalia em especial no mediterrâneo, e leste de Espanha (precisamente a tal zona que se falou).
> E mais ainda no Outono com a configuração prevista seria de prever um Outono na média pelo menos aqui nesta zona, mas sobretudo negativa no Norte da Europa na componente escandinava até ao leste do UK passando pela Alemanha ..



E o UKMO e a NASA mostram também coisas diferentes. A minha questão é não conseguir perceber qual é o padrão que prevê o ECMWF, de modo a dar origem àquelas anomalias. Isso é que acho anormal, porque é evidente que o que o modelo europeu prevê não é necessariamente o que irá acontecer.


----------



## CidadeNeve (20 Set 2011 às 13:04)

e no meio de todos estes modelos, estamos a contar com o efeito quer das manchas solares quer com o efeito das erupções do último ano? 

cumps


----------



## duncan (20 Set 2011 às 16:04)

boa tarde,ja vi que existe algumas opinioes do proximo outono /inverno,mas como o bastardi refere que o comportamento da atmosfera cpoderá ser como na decada de 50,nao srá que podemos ter um INVERNO HISTORICO??


----------



## David sf (20 Set 2011 às 18:07)

duncan disse:


> boa tarde,ja vi que existe algumas opinioes do proximo outono /inverno,mas como o bastardi refere que o comportamento da atmosfera cpoderá ser como na decada de 50,nao srá que podemos ter um INVERNO HISTORICO??



Não podemos afirmar que Bastardi afirmou isso, apenas podemos tentar perceber. O resto do artigo poderia mostrar algumas diferenças que seriam fundamentais e poderiam trocar tudo.

Quanto ao inverno histórico, depende dos pontos de vista. Se tiveres um inverno anticiclónico, com mínimas baixas, e no final ficares 2ºC abaixo da média, mas não ocorrer nenhum evento branco, então um ano depois já nem te lembras dele. Se tiveres um inverno normal, em que não se passe nada de especial e depois tiveres um dia em que caia neve em Lisboa (2006), tens um inverno histórico. Portanto, em Março faremos contas.


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2011 às 18:15)

E mesmo se Bastardi dissesse que seria histórico, não quereria dizer muito. Eu até simpatizo com o homem, é divertido e gostava de ver os vídeos dele onde explicava o seu raciocínio, tinha uma forma de apresentar as coisas bastante didáctica. Mas o Bastardi toda a vida sempre foi bastante "tablóide", seguia-o com bastante regularidade relativamente à meteorologia tropical e ele sempre foi de língua fácil, não raras vezes, a roçar o alarmismo, e nesta sua nova aventura profissional, temo que ainda o seja mais para angariar clientes. Há que dar algum desconto.


----------



## Paulo H (20 Set 2011 às 18:44)

Eu coloco sempre sérias dúvidas, quando ouço falar "inverno histórico" ou "verão histórico", simplesmente porque a variação anual da temperatura média nunca varia muito mais que décimas em relação à média. Mesmo restringindo a média, a um hemisfério e a uma estação (3 meses)! A energia recebida do Sol, é basicamente a mesma ano a ano, diferindo talvez menos que 1 décima em relação à média. O que faz a diferença, são outros factores inter-conectados. Mas decerto haverá sempre locais com temperatura acima ou abaixo da média, mesmo quando se declara inverno ou verão históricos! É sempre de desconfiar, pois tal não pode acontecer em toda a parte e ao mesmo tempo. Seria como um fenómeno à escala global, daqueles mesmo muito raros!

Concluindo: inverno frio histórico, onde??


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2011 às 19:14)

> *La Nina’s Reprise has important implications globally*
> Weatherbell Meteorologists Joe Bastardi and Joe D’Aleo
> 
> Since the inception of Weatherbell last winter, we warned the ‘super’ La Nina of 2010/11 would have major implications. We focused correctly weeks to months in advance on the potential of strong tornado outbreaks, devastating flooding from late snowmelt and heavy rain in the central states, growing drought and heat in Texas and an impact hurricane season with east coast and Gulf coast landfalls likely.
> ...


via icecap.us


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2011 às 19:43)

Essas cartas do artigo do Bastardi são deste modelo japonês:

http://www.jamstec.go.jp/frcgc/research/d1/iod/sintex_f1_forecast.html.en




*Set/Out/Nov*













*Dez/Jan/Fev*


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2011 às 22:53)

Modelo chinês


*Set/Out/Nov*





*Dez/Jan/Fev*








Tem mais parâmetros em:
http://cmdp.ncc.cma.gov.cn/pred/cs.php
http://translate.google.com/transla...tf=1&u=http://cmdp.ncc.cma.gov.cn/pred/cs.php


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2011 às 23:17)

MetOffice


----------



## duncan (20 Set 2011 às 23:38)

Ou seja pela informaçao que o Vince colocou sobre as previsoes do joe bastardi,é que devido à forte la ninha,o planeta vai ter um arrefecimento o que irá influenciar o inverno no HN,e que será mais forte em alguns locais do que outros como ele refere.Mesmo que o nosso inverno nao seja o mais frio de sempre ou o mais rigoroso, pelos calculos do meteorologista joe, a temperatura do nosso país ira estar abaixo da media.Esperar para ver.

Curioso  ele reforçar que nos proximos 20 anos vai haver o arrefecimento da terra, enquanto a comunidade ciêntifica geral diz o contrário.

Eu pessoalmente apesar de ser um curioso nesta área,acho que a terra antes de arrefecer ainda vai aquecer um pouco mais.E quando isso acontecer nós ja nao estaremos por cá,talvez nas proximas geraçoes e nao no futuro proximo como ele defende.


----------



## David sf (27 Set 2011 às 20:49)

Não creio que seja necessário colocar aqui alguma análise sobre o mês de setembro, para evidenciar o rotundo falhanço da previsão do CPC quanto às temperaturas neste mês:



Aristocrata disse:


> *Temperatura:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2011 às 22:38)

David sf disse:


> Não creio que seja necessário colocar aqui alguma análise sobre o mês de setembro, para evidenciar o rotundo falhanço da previsão do CPC quanto às temperaturas neste mês:



Sim deve ter sido o único, os outros acertaram bues relativamente á temperatura.
Relativamente á precipitação este modelo não se pode dizer que tenha falhado muito .. dado que este mês teve zonas que passaram .. outras que quase nem choveu, e outros que choveu abaixo da média ...

Mas tem-se que dizer que basicamente foi devido a somente um dia de chuva .....
Onde eu penso que pode existir um rotundo falhanço pode ser neste mês de Outubro .. mas lá está, um mês não tem 15 dias, mas sim 30 e como se sabe os modelos sazonais não lidam bem com possiveis cut-offs !!

Já agora dá-me o link directo desse mapa, pois eu uso a versão 2 penso eu, deste modelo ...


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Set 2011 às 13:10)

De facto, as temperaturas previstas estão acima do esperado pelo CPC.
O CPC dispõe deste modelo de previsão em percentagem de probabilidades. Não em valores absolutos. Não sei exactamente porquê...

No entanto, no que se refere a Agosto e agora que há já valores para análise, vemos nesta imagem que em todo o globo há a salientar as temperaturas acima da média; poucas são as zonas abaixo dessa média, havendo a salientar o Oeste do pacífico.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 16:17)

*Referente a UK*




> *ARE WE SET FOR A LONG, COLD WINTER?
> *
> THE leaves haven’t yet fallen from the trees and the forecasters are already predicting a bleak start to winter.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/273142/Are-we-set-for-a-long-cold-winter


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2011 às 16:40)

O que esses tipos dizem, Vince, é compativel com fluxos duradouros de NNW nas British, e o tipo que vê a coisa mais amena deve estar a contar  com a predominancia de fluxo de SW/W..talvez W..

Bom, o que é certo é que bate certo com a minha ideia de AA aqui proximo, estendendo-se ocasionalmente pela Europa ou mais para NW..resultanto num inverno seco e com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal..ou até mais proximas ao normal.
Acho que só na recta final do Inverno e na 1a metade da Primavera é que teremos uma situação mais bloqueada, um take 2 deste prox Out-Nov, com eventualmente um evento de neve/frio tardio..a Primavera poderá até ter um comportamento chuvoso e com temperaturas proximas á media.

Já fiz mais uma compilação de anos analogos..baseados no Enso, PDO, AMO, AO, NAO, IOD...e cheguei a estes anos:
( Nov-Abr)
50
54
89-90
75-76
98


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2011 às 10:30)

Bom agora já estamos a entrar em Outubro e as previsões sazonais que para mim, serão bem mais elucidativas respeitante aos próximos meses do que as lançadas anteriormente....
Aguardemos portanto com expectativa ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2011 às 14:59)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom agora já estamos a entrar em Outubro e as previsões sazonais que para mim, serão bem mais elucidativas respeitante aos próximos meses do que as lançadas anteriormente....
> Aguardemos portanto com expectativa ...



Eu tenho algum receio de que seja igual ao ano 2004/2005. Mas isso sou eu que digo. Só Novembro é que mostra tendência para chuvoso e Outubro normal no Sul que eu tenho sérias dúvidas quanto a isso segundo a NOAA tudo o resto é seco. Por isso, o meu óptimismo não é muito elevado, portanto não há expectativas muito elevadas e a desilusão é menor. Posso estar redondamente enganado mas esta é a opinião que eu tenho este ano.


----------



## frederico (30 Set 2011 às 12:11)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Eu tenho algum receio de que seja igual ao ano 2004/2005. Mas isso sou eu que digo. Só Novembro é que mostra tendência para chuvoso e Outubro normal no Sul que eu tenho sérias dúvidas quanto a isso segundo a NOAA tudo o resto é seco. Por isso, o meu óptimismo não é muito elevado, portanto não há expectativas muito elevadas e a desilusão é menor. Posso estar redondamente enganado mas esta é a opinião que eu tenho este ano.




A probabilidade matemática de 2004-2005 se repetir é muito baixa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2011 às 20:24)

A 1 de Outubro a previsão segundo o NOAA para os próximos meses é esta






Para analisarmos no futuro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Out 2011 às 20:56)

stormy disse:


> O que esses tipos dizem, Vince, é compativel com fluxos duradouros de NNW nas British, e o tipo que vê a coisa mais amena deve estar a contar  com a predominancia de fluxo de SW/W..talvez W..
> 
> Bom, o que é certo é que bate certo com a minha ideia de AA aqui proximo, estendendo-se ocasionalmente pela Europa ou mais para NW..resultanto num inverno seco e com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal..ou até mais proximas ao normal.
> Acho que só na recta final do Inverno e na 1a metade da Primavera é que teremos uma situação mais bloqueada, um take 2 deste prox Out-Nov, com eventualmente um evento de neve/frio tardio..a Primavera poderá até ter um comportamento chuvoso e com temperaturas proximas á media.
> ...



Não resisti e fui ver os dados de Faro durante 75-76; 89-90 e 99-00.

*Dados 1975-1976*

Nov 1975 - 8.63 mm
Dez 1975 - 249.19 mm
Jan 1976 - 45.98 mm
Fev 1976 - 40.88 mm
Mar 1976 - 35.81 mm
Abr 1976 - 86.61 mm

Total: 467.1 mm

*Dados 1989-1990*

Nov 1989 - 227.58 mm
Dez 1989 - 356.61 mm
Jan 1989 - 65.03 mm
Fev 1989 - 0 mm
Mar 1989 - 48.0 mm
Abr 1989 - 102.86 mm

Total: 800.08 mm

*Dados 1999-2000*

Nov 1999 - 33.78 mm
Dez 1999 - 14.23 mm
Jan 2000 - 79 mm (falta dados)
Fev 2000 - 5.08 mm
Mar 2000 - 23.62 mm (falta dados)
Abr 2000 - 117.09 mm (falta dados)

Total: 272.8 mm

Fonte: tutiempo.net

Os outros anos que faltam não havia dados de Faro.

Stormy muito complicado chegar a uma conclusão, temos 3 anos completamente diferentes, um ligeiramente abaixo da média, outro o mais chuvoso de sempre e outro bastante abaixo da média. Fevereiro é o mês que parece que tende a ser o mais seco durante esse período.


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 22:48)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A 1 de Outubro a previsão segundo o NOAA para os próximos meses é esta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peço desculpa pela pergunta, pois ainda sou leiga nestas coisas, mas a cor verde é indicação de chuva? pode resumir em que se tarduz estes modelos de cada mes?
obg


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Out 2011 às 10:25)

icewoman disse:


> peço desculpa pela pergunta, pois ainda sou leiga nestas coisas, mas a cor verde é indicação de chuva? pode resumir em que se tarduz estes modelos de cada mes?
> obg



As cores são anomalias de precipitação, isto é, uma cor verde indica mais chuva relativamente à normal para a dada região, enquanto uma vermelha indica que vai chover menos que o normal. Uma cor verde em Julho e vermelha em Dezembro não quer dizer que vá chover mais em Agosto que Dezembro. Por exemplo, nesse caso, se o modelo prever 10 mm para Algarve em Agosto então terá cor verde pois a normal é de 5 mm. Se o modelo prever 50 mm em Dezembro, teremos cor vermelha pois a normal é 100 mm. O mesmo se passa de região para região. 150 mm previstos em Dezembro indicará uma cor verde no Algarve, mas poderá ser vermelha no Norte.

Ou seja, este modelo prevê apenas que Novembro será um mês com mais chuva que o normal, enquanto os outros meses deverão ser mais secos, e com anomalias bastante negativas, que é o que está a assustar algum pessoal. Mas já se sabe, vale o que vale, pois modelos sazonais ainda são bastante erráticos, e apesar de a tendência ser um Inverno Seco, claro que há sempre a possibilidade de sair tudo trocado. Mas claro que preferiamos ver os mapas todos verdinhos na nossa região, não é por acaso que é a cor mais bonita!


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2011 às 14:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Não resisti e fui ver os dados de Faro durante 75-76; 89-90 e 99-00.
> 
> *Dados 1975-1976*
> 
> ...



Bom...denota-se a tendencia para um Outubro normal, um Novembro humido, um Dezembro variavel..podendo ser por vezes mais humido ou mais seco, um  Jan-Fev secos e um Mar-Abr normais a humidos.

A minha previsão ( Precipitação) é de um Out-Nov normais a chuvosos, um Dezembro normal a seco, um Jan-Fev secos e uma primavera a começar fresca e seca mas a tornar-se mais chuvosa, nomeadamente em Abril..portanto não foje muito..
Quanto ás temperaturas acho que no geral teremos valores na normalidade, embora Jan-Abr possam ter valores um pouco abaixo da média.


----------



## LuisFilipe (3 Out 2011 às 00:10)

em termos de vagas de frio com ventos secos de leste, havera muitas este ano ou nem por isso?


----------



## josecarlos (3 Out 2011 às 18:18)

boas

tenho acompanhado o forum, mas não sou membro activo em comentarios, mas vou por a minha "colherada".

Este vai ser um inverno "seco", pelo menos ate meados de Dezembro, e concordo com alguns membros, este inverno será mais uma primavera; pouca chuva, pouco frio, albufeiras sem agua.... o ciclo planetario esta em mudança... quem quer neve e trovoadas, que espere sentado.
Vi um documentario que preve isso, estamos num novo ciclo climatologico... e os "parametros " aos poucos estao a aparecer.


----------



## cova beira (3 Out 2011 às 19:12)

nao adianta muito estarmos a tentar ser bruxos a fazer previsoes com muito poucos factos concretos, alguem sabe como ou onde aceder as previsoes bastardi sem pagar ou quando é que saem aqui para a europa.

outra sugestão vamos tentas juntar todos os anos em que ocorreu nina- neutro e nina forte novamente e comparar com pdo negativo e amo para começarmos a poder tirar algumas conclusoes porque assim é mera futurologia


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Out 2011 às 13:16)

cova beira disse:


> nao adianta muito estarmos a tentar ser bruxos a fazer previsoes com muito poucos factos concretos, alguem sabe como ou onde aceder as previsoes bastardi sem pagar ou quando é que saem aqui para a europa.
> 
> outra sugestão vamos tentas juntar todos os anos em que ocorreu nina- neutro e nina forte novamente e comparar com pdo negativo e amo para começarmos a poder tirar algumas conclusoes porque assim é mera futurologia



Tem razão no 1º parágrafo

mas no 2º parágrafo , mesmo que se faça o que sugere seria igualmente futurologia. La nina está longe de ser o único fator que influencia a situação meteorológica, como sabe de certeza. As conclusões que sairiam dai seriam meramente empiricas e fazer previsão por indução... não parece boa ideia.
Não leve isto a peito. Eu ainda tenho a ideia que a previsão sazonal é uma ferramenta em fase inicial de desenvolvimento, muito, muito longe de ser fiável ao ponto de lhe chamarmos previsão para fins úteis.
É a minha posição pessoal. 
Podem atirar pedras e flechas aqui ao Bernardino, mas é o que *eu* penso.
Tirar conclusões e afirmações categóricas de "Janeiro vai ser seco e frio", passar essas conclusões para o exterior pode por em causa a credibilidade da meteorologia e o esforço sério de melhorar as previsões sazonais que está a ser feitos por vários institutos por este mundo fora.
saudações

p.s. - O Bastardi é interessante mas não sei se a sua posição vale assim tanto. Ele tem mérito e capacidade, quer científica quer na estratégia de comunicação, passando uma imagem apelativa de "guru" mas é mais isso que outra coisa...


----------



## Norther (4 Out 2011 às 14:21)

c.bernardino disse:


> Tem razão no 1º parágrafo
> 
> mas no 2º parágrafo , mesmo que se faça o que sugere seria igualmente futurologia. La nina está longe de ser o único fator que influencia a situação meteorológica, como sabe de certeza. As conclusões que sairiam dai seriam meramente empiricas e fazer previsão por indução... não parece boa ideia.
> Não leve isto a peito. Eu ainda tenho a ideia que a previsão sazonal é uma ferramenta em fase inicial de desenvolvimento, muito, muito longe de ser fiável ao ponto de lhe chamarmos previsão para fins úteis.
> ...




Pois tens razão não podemos só pensar na LA NIÑA, mas talvez tenha mais influência do que se pensa, encontrei esta pagina na net com excelentes artigos sobre o nosso planeta e este foi um deles que me despertou mais a atenção   http://hypescience.com/la-nada-o-fenomeno-la-nina-pode-estar-desaparecendo/ em que o titulo é   La Nada: O fenômeno La Niña pode estar desaparecendo, aqui refere-se os Estados Unidos como exemplo desde que a LA NIÑA enfraqueceu mas acho que este fenómeno tal como o EL NIÑO influencia o globo todo uns lados de uma maneira outros noutra


----------



## Vince (4 Out 2011 às 14:59)

Norther disse:


> Pois tens razão não podemos só pensar na LA NIÑA, mas talvez tenha mais influência do que se pensa, encontrei esta pagina na net com excelentes artigos sobre o nosso planeta e este foi um deles que me despertou mais a atenção   http://hypescience.com/la-nada-o-fenomeno-la-nina-pode-estar-desaparecendo/ em que o titulo é   La Nada: O fenômeno La Niña pode estar desaparecendo, aqui refere-se os Estados Unidos como exemplo desde que a LA NIÑA enfraqueceu mas acho que este fenómeno tal como o EL NIÑO influencia o globo todo uns lados de uma maneira outros noutra



Quem escreveu esse texto do link em português não percebeu nada do que o artigo original dizia, nem parece compreender sequer o fenómeno.


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2011 às 15:02)

Norther disse:


> Pois tens razão não podemos só pensar na LA NIÑA, mas talvez tenha mais influência do que se pensa, encontrei esta pagina na net com excelentes artigos sobre o nosso planeta e este foi um deles que me despertou mais a atenção   http://hypescience.com/la-nada-o-fenomeno-la-nina-pode-estar-desaparecendo/ em que o titulo é   La Nada: O fenômeno La Niña pode estar desaparecendo, aqui refere-se os Estados Unidos como exemplo desde que a LA NIÑA enfraqueceu mas acho que este fenómeno tal como o EL NIÑO influencia o globo todo uns lados de uma maneira outros noutra



A história da La niña estar a acabar é pura especulação, ao bom estido do Al Gore e das suas teorias da conspiração..
É tal como os que afirmam que a corrente do golfo está a parar, etc..

A previsão sasonal é feita com base em duas ferramentas:
-Base estatistica, onde são equiparados anos com caracteristicas semelhantes do ciclo atmosferico, como o ENSO, a AMO, o PDO, o IOD, a NAO, a AO, e todasas conjugações entre eles.
Esta base estatistica separa anos analogos uns dos outros daqueles que não o são.

-Base dinamica, onde modelos dinamicos da atmosfera utilizam a base estatistica e aplicam-na á dinamica da atmosfera especifica de uma determinada data, podendo depois fazer runs para os meses seguintes.


----------



## stormy (4 Out 2011 às 17:13)

Bom..vou deixar aqui o prognostico e não mexerei mais nele, a ver o que dá

Nov- Precipitação um pouco acima da média e  temperatura tambem um pouco acima da media.

Dez- Normal a ligeiramente seco, com temperatura na media.

Jan/Fev- Secos com temp na media ou pouco abaixo.

Mar/Abr- Precipitação acima da média, temperatura abaixo da média.


----------



## Norther (4 Out 2011 às 17:24)

Vince disse:


> Quem escreveu esse texto do link em português não percebeu nada do que o artigo original dizia, nem parece compreender sequer o fenómeno.




Pois também já me apercebi disso, estive agora a ler o original


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2011 às 01:07)

Relativamente às secas, elas fazem parte do nosso DNA climático, depois de uns anos mais húmidos as secas chegarão cá inevitavelmente, se não for agora, há de ser nos próximos 2 ou 3 anos, é inevitável. Nos últimos anos até tem chovido bem mais do que certas previsões catastróficas que havia baseadas em cenários de alterações climáticas.

De qualquer forma acho abusivo andarmos logo a falar de secas tipo 2004, essas tem períodos de retorno muito grandes, e que diabo, não sejamos tão pessimistas. Para o próximo Inverno pessoalmente espero um Inverno frio e seco, mas sem grandes dramatismos de secas. A ser seco, coisa que a acontecer considero normal no nosso clima, que ao menos seja frio, com umas boas entradas frias de NE, já lá vão uns anos sem umas valentes entradas de frio decentes e respectivas ondas de frio.

Mas contudo  parece-me que o padrão que apontava para isso está a mudar ou foi antecipado para o Outono, desconfio que o ECMWF sazonal na próxima saída do dia 15 para o próximo Inverno vai tirar parte do frio e da secura.


----------



## frederico (5 Out 2011 às 01:57)

Os modelos davam Setembro frio e chuvoso, foi quente e seco.  Outubro também deveria ser frio e chuvoso, pelos vistos ficará quente e seco.

Parece-me que, e oxalá esteja certo, parece-me, dizia eu, que isto vai tomando o rumo de um padrão comum em décadas passadas, Verão prolongado Outono dentro e depois Inverno e Primavera frescos e com muitas chuva.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2011 às 10:44)

Vince disse:


> Relativamente às secas, elas fazem parte do nosso DNA climático, depois de uns anos mais húmidos as secas chegarão cá inevitavelmente, se não for agora, há de ser nos próximos 2 ou 3 anos, é inevitável. Nos últimos anos até tem chovido bem mais do que certas previsões catastróficas que havia baseadas em cenários de alterações climáticas.
> 
> De qualquer forma acho abusivo andarmos logo a falar de secas tipo 2004, essas tem períodos de retorno muito grandes, e que diabo, não sejamos tão pessimistas. Para o próximo Inverno pessoalmente espero um Inverno frio e seco, mas sem grandes dramatismos de secas. A ser seco, coisa que a acontecer considero normal no nosso clima, que ao menos seja frio, com umas boas entradas frias de NE, já lá vão uns anos sem umas valentes entradas de frio decentes e respectivas ondas de frio.
> 
> Mas contudo  parece-me que o padrão que apontava para isso está a mudar ou foi antecipado para o Outono, desconfio que o ECMWF sazonal na próxima saída do dia 15 para o próximo Inverno vai tirar parte do frio e da secura.



Relativamente ás secas como dizes Vince elas são recorrentes e do mesmo modo que temos 2/3 chuvosos também temos 2/3 secos ... e se não for este ano será nos proximos ..... e os ultimos 2 anos (anos hidrológicos) não considero chuvosos mas sim normais, sendo que a região sul é que registou maior anomalia cerca de 20% a mais salvo erro (em media).
Relativamente aos modelos por aquilo que me lembro das previsões em Agosto, quase todos os modelos apontavam para até certo ponto um Set a Nov, de certa forma normal ... e aqueles que tinham previsões mensais a maioria apontavam para um tempo seco ou normal, na maior parte desses 3 meses.... excepto a NOAA que dava Setembro normal (+-), Outubro e Novembro muito chuvoso.
ECM, METOFFICE, IRI, NASA davam em Agosto Set a Nov seco;
ECM  METOFFICE, IRI, NASA davam em Setembro Out a Dezembro normal;
NOAA dava em Agosto Set a Novembro chuvoso;
NOAA dava em Setembro Out a Dez chuvoso;

Portanto em resumo esperava-se um trimestre, baseada na ultima actualização um Out, Nov e Dez de forma geral normal nos modelos, mas que fazendo a comparação por trimestres vindouros ... constatava-se que a influencia seria causada presuvilmente por um Outubro chuvoso....

Ora bem Outubro está revelar-se extremamente seco e para já sem quaisquer alterações atmosféricas no horizonte ...
O que constato é efectivamente uma alteração ou se quiseres uma antecipação das condições do Inverno ... 

Mas caramba vamos com calma e sem alarmismos que ainda estamos a 5 Outubro, e não existe nada que garanta que os ultimos 10 dias não possam ser extremamente chuvosos .....
Recordo-me de 87/88

E sim, também eu estou ansioso por conhecer as novas actualizações dos modelos de previsão sazonal .... mas algo me diz que janeiro e fevereiro vão continuar a dar seco, mas que vão tornar Nov e Dez mais chuvoso .. é o que acho !!

E este tempo tão quente com corrente de leste, que influencia poderá vir a ter nos modelos a medio/longo prazo e comportamento atmosférico???


----------



## stormy (5 Out 2011 às 11:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Relativamente ás secas como dizes Vince elas são recorrentes e do mesmo modo que temos 2/3 chuvosos também temos 2/3 secos ... e se não for este ano será nos proximos ..... e os ultimos 2 anos (anos hidrológicos) não considero chuvosos mas sim normais, sendo que a região sul é que registou maior anomalia cerca de 20% a mais salvo erro (em media).
> Relativamente aos modelos por aquilo que me lembro das previsões em Agosto, quase todos os modelos apontavam para até certo ponto um Set a Nov, de certa forma normal ... e aqueles que tinham previsões mensais a maioria apontavam para um tempo seco ou normal, na maior parte desses 3 meses.... excepto a NOAA que dava Setembro normal (+-), Outubro e Novembro muito chuvoso.
> ECM, METOFFICE, IRI, NASA davam em Agosto Set a Nov seco;
> ECM  METOFFICE, IRI, NASA davam em Setembro Out a Dezembro normal;
> ...



Há alguns vislumbres de uma mudança de padrão agora no medio prazo..e eu não duvido que com o acalmar da actividade tropical e o arrefecimento da America do norte, a zona de maior actividade se mova para o Atlantico central o que dará num periodo chuvoso e instavel por cá, á semelhança do que se passou em Abril mas com uma anomalia termica inferior.

Geralmente os anos La niña, como estes que vamos entrar, nomeadamente quando reforçados pelo PDO-, apresentam o semestre chuvoso com anomalia negativa da precipitação, e o semestre seco com anomalia positiva..mas esta tendencia é pouco pronunciada.
O que eu espero para os proximos meses é basicamente um resto de Outono normal, um Inverno seco e com temperaturas na media, e uma Primavera fresca e chuvosa..
Como estamos no final do ciclo positivo na AMO, e no inicio do cliclo positivo do par NAO/AO, pode ser que o proximo Verão seja mais quente que este passado, mas mais concentrado nos meses "tipicos".

A instabilidade na Primavera, a meu ver, deve-se a um  periodo mais instavel da NAO, após o Inverno estavel em fase positiva.


----------



## cova beira (5 Out 2011 às 15:06)

aquilo que quis dizer com as ninas é que é um facto muito relevante haver duas ninas consecutivas não consigo colocar a imagem mas deixo o linkhttp://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml

temos ninas seguidas entre 54 e 56 , 70 e 71, 73 e 76,  99 e 01 

estas ninas todas dos anos 70 alguma influência tiveram na queda das temperaturas a nível global já nos anos 90 se verifica o contrário


----------



## c.bernardino (5 Out 2011 às 17:34)

cova beira disse:


> aquilo que quis dizer com as ninas é que é um facto muito relevante haver duas ninas consecutivas não consigo colocar a imagem mas deixo o linkhttp://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/analysis_monitoring/ensostuff/ensoyears.shtml
> 
> temos ninas seguidas entre 54 e 56 , 70 e 71, 73 e 76,  99 e 01
> 
> estas ninas todas dos anos 70 alguma influência tiveram na queda das temperaturas a nível global já nos anos 90 se verifica o contrário



excelente link.
prefiro um link a uma imagem.

a minha questão/objeção a estas inter pretações é pensar em la nina como causa das alterações. Ela não é certamente uma causa, per si. 

E as relações que existem entre eventos la nina e condições meteo na P.I. penso que existem, foram publicada mas não as encontro. (alguém possui isso?)
 Mas recordo que tinha uma varabilidade estatistica enorme ! Parece-me perigoso estabelecer relações causa - efeito desta forma, e elaborar previsões com base nestas.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Out 2011 às 17:45)

c.bernardino disse:


> excelente link.
> prefiro um link a uma imagem.
> 
> a minha questão/objeção a estas inter pretações é pensar em la nina como causa das alterações. Ela não é certamente uma causa, per si.
> ...



Unica coisa que sei relevante a esse evento ... é que normalmente se traduz numa queda das temperaturas a nivel global (diferente de a nivel zonal ou local). Repare-se que este ano aqui na PI está sendo extremamente quente  e estamos em La Nina.
A nivel de precipitação a unica coisa que encontrei dizia que em termos de Inverno força uma tendencia para NAO+, cujo maior relevo se traduz num Inverno seco a nivel do Sudeste da PI ( o site era Espanhol).
Por outro lado fala-se numa tendencia para Outono mais chuvoso e maior predomancia de Cut-offs. O Atlântico fica mais bloqueado e força essa formação....
Não me recordo de mais nada ....

Mas em relação ao LA NINA existem contudo excepções á regra ... !!


----------



## cova beira (5 Out 2011 às 18:13)

eu nao quero dizer que com duas ninas o inverno seja frio na P I o que refiro no primeiro post é que podemos tentar entre todos estabelecer alguns padroes baseando nos no passado para tirar conclusões sobre o que poderá se passar.

1º duas la ninas 

2º pdo negativo embora pouco penso eu estaremos a entrar na fase negativa que salvo erro é de 30 em 30 anos







mesmo havendo muitas ninas nos anos 50 e 70 NAO não terá sido assim tão positivo como se costuma associar.
Penso que o NAO negativo é essencial para um grande inverno mas não varia directamente de ser nino ou nina 

era optimo se alguem conhece-se um arquivo com as anomalias de temperatura de inverno na europa em arquivo.


----------



## Vince (5 Out 2011 às 21:24)

O problema do PDO é que nem sequer se tem a certeza que exista de facto um padrão regular de 30 anos. Reconstruções climáticas mais antigas não encontraram padrões certos, nuns casos são ciclos de 60/70 anos, noutros de 30 anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Out 2011 às 14:52)

Cada vez que o NOAA actualiza fica o cenário bem pior. http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/people/wwang/cfs_fcst/images3/euPrecMon.gif

Novembro era o único que dava precipitação acima da média e vai a caminho de seco, aliás a norte já está seco.


----------



## Rainy (6 Out 2011 às 15:35)

Estou a ver este ano chuva só mesmo em "sonhos"!!


----------



## trovoadas (6 Out 2011 às 23:42)

Já agora sei que pode não valer de nada...mas em 2009 aqui no sul foi um Outono de lamúrias a respeito de precipitação e que por sinal até choveu logo cedo em Setembro e inicio de Outubro mas depois tivemos uma metade de Outubro e um Novembro extremamente seco...chegou a fazer 30º no mês de Novembro! Ora tudo isto para dizer que apesar das previsões algo negativas muitos diziam que pela intuíção quando a brecha abri-se vinha aí molha e realmente foram praticamente 3 meses de chuva constante.
Não estou a dizer que tal vá acontecer de novo mas dúvido que tenhamos  um Inverno seco com este Outono assim tão seco...até em 2005, salvo erro, tivemos um mês de Outubro bem chuvoso, depois é que foi o descalabro


----------



## rozzo (7 Out 2011 às 10:15)

trovoadas disse:


> Já agora sei que pode não valer de nada...mas em 2009 aqui no sul foi um Outono de lamúrias a respeito de precipitação e que por sinal até choveu logo cedo em Setembro e inicio de Outubro mas depois tivemos uma metade de Outubro e um Novembro extremamente seco...chegou a fazer 30º no mês de Novembro! Ora tudo isto para dizer que apesar das previsões algo negativas muitos diziam que pela intuíção quando a brecha abri-se vinha aí molha e realmente foram praticamente 3 meses de chuva constante.
> Não estou a dizer que tal vá acontecer de novo mas dúvido que tenhamos  um Inverno seco com este Outono assim tão seco...até em 2005, salvo erro, tivemos um mês de Outubro bem chuvoso, depois é que foi o descalabro



Sim, estou farto de dar essa comparação, isto apenas empiricamente, é muito raro um padrão destes em meses de suposta chuva durar assim tanto tempo, normalmente é algo cíclico, e tanto eu como outros membros já aqui comentámos que até é bom ser nesta altura, e esperar que seja algo semelhante a 2009, com um padrão bom a chegar na melhor altura.

Mas nada disto também (embora provável) é garantido, cada caso é um caso, e embora na maior parte dos anos hajam estas mudanças de padrão ao fim de meses, ninguém a pode garantir, nem quando, nem em que forma.

Quero com isto dizer, que apesar de ainda ser muito cedo, e pela lógica, comparação com outros anos, etc, o que de longe é mais provável é que mais tarde ou mais cedo, seja ainda em Outubro, seja em Novembro, já em Dezembro, seja quando for, o padrão vir a mudar para chuvoso e animado, temos de também lembrar, que embora pequena, muito pequena, pois é pouco natural, há sempre a tal chance de ser um ano de excepção, em que essa mudança de padrão não chega a tempo, e que se isso acontecesse sim, era muito gravoso, iamos ter um Inverno extremamente seco, e se calhar a chuva só vinha na Primavera. 

Há anos assim, basta ir ver históricos, portanto pode muito bem acontecer este ano, é uma realidade, mas é também real que anos assim são de EXCEPÇÃO, e que a chance de esse cenário dramático vir a acontecer é reduzida, portanto.. Calminha, que ainda vamos a 7 e Outubro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2011 às 13:28)

*30 de Setembro o cenário era este:*






*Uma semana depois, o cenário é este:*






Pior do que isto não deve ficar. 

Daqui a uma semana farei nova actualização.


----------



## meteo (8 Out 2011 às 13:58)

Por esse mapa Portugal é o pais da Europa com maior anomalia negativa de precipitação em todos os meses.
 Esperemos que não acerte.


----------



## Rainy (8 Out 2011 às 14:04)

Eu nunca confiei nesse modelo e tb ele pouco têm acertado nos ultimos anos!!
Normalmente o que ele prevê acaba por ser o contrario, ou seja se ele só nos dá seca quer dizer que vamos ter muita chuva nesses meses!!!
É apenas a minha opinião, mas esse modelo não é muito fiável!!


----------



## meteo (8 Out 2011 às 14:29)

Não sei se é o modelo ser ou não fiável.Acho que é mais da dificuldade em se conseguir prever com meses de antecedencia,o que vai sempre falhar imenso.Nem costumo acreditar em tendências para tantos meses.Mas uma tendência tão repetida,durante vários meses,já assusta. Mas lá está,é só uma tendência 
Nós aqui encostados ao grande Atlântico,relativamente perto das depressões constantes do Atlântico Norte,perto do tempo quente de África,e por vezes influenciados pelo frio nas Correntes de Leste que passa pela Europa gelada...Com tantas variáveis se calhar somos dos paises mais dificeis de se fazer uma previsão sazonal.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2011 às 16:14)

stormy disse:


> O que esses tipos dizem, Vince, é compativel com fluxos duradouros de NNW nas British, e o tipo que vê a coisa mais amena deve estar a contar  com a predominancia de fluxo de SW/W..talvez W..
> 
> Bom, o que é certo é que bate certo com a minha ideia de AA aqui proximo, estendendo-se ocasionalmente pela Europa ou mais para NW..resultanto num inverno seco e com temperaturas um pouco abaixo do normal..ou até mais proximas ao normal.
> Acho que só na recta final do Inverno e na 1a metade da Primavera é que teremos uma situação mais bloqueada, um take 2 deste prox Out-Nov, com eventualmente um evento de neve/frio tardio..a Primavera poderá até ter um comportamento chuvoso e com temperaturas proximas á media.
> ...



Voltei a fazer uma analise aos parametros e fiz umas alterações, em vez de apenas analisar anos com caracteristicas similares a este, fiz um estudo mais detalhado em que descobri os anos não só mais parecidos a nivel das teleconexões mas com os 3 anos precedentes mais simillares ao periodo 2009-2011.

Assim cheguei á conclusão que os anos com o padrão potencialmente mais similar a este proximo inverno de 2011-2012, são:

1954
1961
1967
1998
2002
2007

Então corri estes dados com os anteriores analogos ( que são eventuamente menos precisos..menor grau de analogia) pelo modelo de reanalise do NCEP:

*Geopotencial  médio aos 500hpa ( DJF):*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Temperatura média á superficie (DJF):*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Temperatura média aos 850hpa (DJF):*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Precipitação média (mm/dia) para DJF:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Vento médio aos 2m ( Dir/Vel) para DJF:*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Pressão média reduzida ao nivel do mar ( DJF):*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Portanto, o tipico cenário de Inverno seco, com temperaturas na média..
Na Europa, algum bloqueio no Centro/leste, com bastantes ciclogeneses no Mediterraneo...tempo chuvoso na bacia Mediterranea e frio na Europa central...mais a norte, chuva e amenidade na Europa ocidental e de norte.

Quanto a Out-Nov, geralmente apresentam precipitações e temperaturas na média ou acima.

Portanto, mantenho a minha ideia de que ainda poderemos ver alguma chuva até Nov/inicios de Dez, e depois virá alguma sequidão, mas em principio não tão acentuada como em 2004-2005...cenários dessa ordem de gravidade só apresentam alguma possibilidade de ocorrencia no S/SE da Peninsula.

Quanto á Primavera...talvez seja chuvosa e Fresca..mas esse é outro campeonato.


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2011 às 16:50)

stormy disse:


> Voltei a fazer uma analise aos parametros e fiz umas alterações, em vez de apenas analisar anos com caracteristicas similares a este, fiz um estudo mais detalhado em que descobri os anos não só mais parecidos a nivel das teleconexões mas com os 3 anos precedentes mais simillares ao periodo 2009-2011.
> 
> Assim cheguei á conclusão que os anos com o padrão potencialmente mais similar a este proximo inverno de 2011-2012, são:
> 
> ...



Análise interessante, mas estás a fazer uma média. Faz 1954 sozinho. E depois 2007 sozinho. e verás diferenças relevantes.

O que se passa é que escolheste anos, que de memória, foram bastante diferentes entre si (pelo menos 1954, 1998 me 1997, que são os que me lembro bem, por terem sido extremos (uns secos, outros quentes, outros frios). Como são diferentes, acabaste por obter a média de todos os invernos dos últimos 40 anos. Provavelmente se o fizeres dará algo parecido.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2011 às 16:58)

David sf disse:


> Análise interessante, mas estás a fazer uma média. Faz 1954 sozinho. E depois 2007 sozinho. e verás diferenças relevantes.
> 
> O que se passa é que escolheste anos, que de memória, foram bastante diferentes entre si (pelo menos 1954, 1998 me 1997, que são os que me lembro bem, por terem sido extremos (uns secos, outros quentes, outros frios). Como são diferentes, acabaste por obter a média de todos os invernos dos últimos 40 anos. Provavelmente se o fizeres dará algo parecido.



Acho que estás a exagerar..mas podes ir lá ao NCEP brincar um pouquinho e ver como fica..hehe
Bom, claro que mesmo com padrões semelhantes podem haver comportamentos diferentes, até porque somos um pais pequeno, e bastam pequenas variações na posição exata dos centros de pressão para diferenças significativas.
O que é facto é que o padrão está lá...eu já fiz a previsão final antes  e estes dados novos só a corroboram..
Mas logo veremos


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2011 às 17:02)

stormy disse:


> Acho que estás a exagerar..mas podes ir lá ao NCEP brincar um pouquinho e ver como fica..hehe
> Bom, claro que mesmo com padrões semelhantes podem haver comportamentos diferentes, até porque somos um pais pequeno, e bastam pequenas variações na posição exata dos centros de pressão para diferenças significativas.
> O que é facto é que o padrão está lá...eu já fiz a previsão final antes  e estes dados novos só a corroboram..
> Mas logo veremos



Estou com pouco tempo. Mas vê a diferença entre o inverno de 1954 e de 2007 ao nível do geopotencial a 500 mbar:

2007






1954






1998


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2011 às 17:05)

David sf disse:


> Estou com pouco tempo. Mas vê a diferença entre o inverno de 1954 e de 2007 ao nível do geopotencial a 500 mbar:
> 
> 2007
> 
> ...



Denoto tambem bastantes semelhanças...
A meu ver acredito num cenario mais perto do de 2007...parece-me que entrar num cenario de 1954 é demasiado extremo.


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2011 às 17:07)

stormy disse:


> Denoto tambem bastantes semelhanças...
> A meu ver acredito num cenario mais perto do de 2007...parece-me que entrar num cenario de 1954 é demasiado extremo.



Peço desculpa, as cartas estavam mal em vez de pôr de dia tal a dia tal, tinha posto só os dois dias extremos do intervalo. Já está corrigido.

Temperaturas:

1954







1998






2007






1954 mais frio em toda a Europa, de qualquer modo há algumas parecenças, apesar de em 2007 as altas pressões tropicais estarem muito mais a norte e em 1954 haver um AA mais forte.


----------



## stormy (10 Out 2011 às 17:17)

David sf disse:


> Tens acima 1998, bastante diferente. Tens anticiclone dos Açores e cavado na Europa. Em 2007 tens o inverso, cavado no Atlântico e anticiclone na Europa. Eu aposto em algo mais parecido com 1998.



Eua acho que a dorsal vai ficar mesmo entre os Açores e as Baleares..


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2011 às 18:14)

Ai stormy stormy um ano similar a 1954 isso é surreal para mim. Nevar no Algarve a cota zero que bom que é sonhar alto depois a queda é enorme, só mesmo o stormy para fazer-me sonhar nesta altura.


----------



## David sf (10 Out 2011 às 21:52)

David sf disse:


> Ainda à espera do ECMWF, o UKMO actualiza de forma muito "siberiana".
> 
> De notar a forte tendência para bloqueio atlântico a oeste do UK e fortíssima tendência para anticiclone siberiano.
> 
> ...



Actualização do UKMO - Outubro





















Mantém-se a tendência de tempo fresco e seco no continente, mas transformou-se um anticiclone siberiano em nada.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Out 2011 às 22:38)

Essa previsão é a mesma coisa que dizer: " Olá 2004-2005", mas felizmente eu não acredito em cenário tão bloqueado como aquele que este modelo indica ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Out 2011 às 14:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aqui fica a nova actualização desta semana:






Há uma ligeira melhoria no mês de Novembro, enquanto os restantes não existem muitas alterações.


----------



## Zephyros (15 Out 2011 às 18:51)

é o caos se essa previsões sazonais se concretizarem

felizmente, não acredito muito em previsões sazonais, sejam elas ou não ao meu gosto.
basta olhar para aquilo que estava previsto para este mês de Outubro nas previsões sazonais feitas em Agosto, e a realidade presente.
maior falhanço que este não há, e isto só prova que embora todos os avanços feitos nesta area, ainda falta muito para que previsões a longo prazo possam ser minimamente fiáveis.


----------



## Iceberg (15 Out 2011 às 22:19)

O grau de acerto de previsões sazonais a esta distância temporal é muito reduzido (muitas vezes acontece exactamente o oposto do previsto), pelo que elas actualmente servem essencialmente para os técnicos e entidades que as trabalham irem afinando e desenvolvendo modelos que as aproximem um pouco mais da realidade.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2011 às 10:30)

Zephyros disse:


> é o caos se essa previsões sazonais se concretizarem
> 
> felizmente, não acredito muito em previsões sazonais, sejam elas ou não ao meu gosto.
> basta olhar para aquilo que estava previsto para este mês de Outubro nas previsões sazonais feitas em Agosto, e a realidade presente.
> maior falhanço que este não há, e isto só prova que embora todos os avanços feitos nesta area, ainda falta muito para que previsões a longo prazo possam ser minimamente fiáveis.



Isso é porque apenas olha um modelo, se comparasse os diversos modelos perceberia que o cenário dado era de tempo seco !!


----------



## Aurélio (16 Out 2011 às 10:32)

Zephyros disse:


> é o caos se essa previsões sazonais se concretizarem
> 
> felizmente, não acredito muito em previsões sazonais, sejam elas ou não ao meu gosto.
> basta olhar para aquilo que estava previsto para este mês de Outubro nas previsões sazonais feitas em Agosto, e a realidade presente.
> maior falhanço que este não há, e isto só prova que embora todos os avanços feitos nesta area, ainda falta muito para que previsões a longo prazo possam ser minimamente fiáveis.



É preciso é saber análisá-los e em vez de tentar perceber se acertam ou não na quantidade de precipitação abaixo ou acima, perceber os sinais que nos indicam ...


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2011 às 21:50)

Amanhã deve sair naquele site italiano mais uma saída do ECMWF sazonal que saiu ontem, a ver o que nos traz de novo. Mas pelo que já li, insiste em altas pressões no Reino Unido, pelo que se deve manter um DJF seco e a tender pro fresco. Parece que dependemos agora muito de Novembro, a ver se este é mais simpático para a gente.


----------



## Paulo H (16 Out 2011 às 22:01)

Seria interessante sabermos, historicamente, o ano com o máximo de meses consecutivos de seca (ou melhor, de precipitação inferior à normal). Não é que signifique alguma coisa, mas para sabermos de antemão, se tal já aconteceu em quantos meses consecutivos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Out 2011 às 22:05)

Este site já actualizou e está sempre temperaturas acima do normal ou próximas do normal, quanto à precipitação não é tão mau como o NOAA, mas o Novembro indica seco. Este site pode ter pouca credibilidade mas gosto sempre de ver. http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison1.html


----------



## stormy (16 Out 2011 às 22:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este site já actualizou e está sempre temperaturas acima do normal ou próximas do normal, quanto à precipitação não é tão mau como o NOAA, mas o Novembro indica seco. Este site pode ter pouca credibilidade mas gosto sempre de ver. http://www.lameteo.org/saison/saison1.html



Um pouco estranho...para Março mete um cenário parecido com Abril/Maio deste ano...mas para o Inverno até nem está muito longe da minha ideia.
Eu basicamente aposto num DJF secos e com temperaturas dentro ou acima da média ( algures entre -0.5ºC e +1.0ºC em relação a 71-00), e com precipitação abaixo da média...talvez nos 60-70% da média..
Mas MAM, talvez sejas mais frescos e chuvosos, com anomalias de -1 a -0.5ºC e 110 a 140% da precipitação média.


----------



## Zephyros (16 Out 2011 às 23:39)

quais são os indices de fiabilidade das previsões sazonais?


----------



## Vince (16 Out 2011 às 23:49)

Zephyros disse:


> quais são os indices de fiabilidade das previsões sazonais?



Às vezes muito más, por vezes são coisas que quase pertencem ao campo da bruxaria pura e dura . As do CFS eu já nem perco tempo a olhar para elas, as do ECMWF são mais respeitadas por aqui, por vezes acertam, daí a curiosidade que aguardo para amanhã. 

O problema é que desta vez as do ECMWF não parecem muito diferentes de outras, daí que me parece que podemos mesmo esperar um Inverno seco. Mas isso não é uma inevitabilidade, este tipo de previsões por vezes  localmente falha de forma catastrófica. Uma estação pode ter determinado padrão, mas lá pelo meio até ocorrerem eventos que equilibram a situação.
Quanto a coisas ainda mais de longo prazo de alguns membros, próxima Primavera por exemplo, isso para mim já é pura bruxaria ou advinhismo, ao nível do professor Bambo ou professor Karamba.


----------



## Zephyros (17 Out 2011 às 00:51)

obrigado pelo esclarecimento, amigo Vince


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2011 às 11:38)

O site italiano já actualizou e adivinhem qual o cenário previsto...... 
SECA !! e por isso nada de novo em termos de sazonais com os modelos a indicarem que teremos seca não apenas no Outono como também em todo o Inverno ...
Mas também ver o ECMWF/METOFFICE/EUROSIP é a mesma coisa ...

Não me surpreende nada este cenário ...http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2011 às 11:55)

Aurélio disse:


> O site italiano já actualizou e adivinhem qual o cenário previsto......
> SECA !! e por isso nada de novo em termos de sazonais com os modelos a indicarem que teremos seca não apenas no Outono como também em todo o Inverno ...
> Mas também ver o ECMWF/METOFFICE/EUROSIP é a mesma coisa ...
> 
> Não me surpreende nada este cenário ...http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali



Seco e com temperaturas sempre acima da média!?? acredito tanto nisso como no pai natal


----------



## David sf (17 Out 2011 às 12:42)

miguel disse:


> Seco e com temperaturas sempre acima da média!?? acredito tanto nisso como no pai natal



Temperatura sempre na média em Portugal continental, o que dadas as previsões de seca e circulação retrógrada (cenário agora mais claro pela anomalia positiva de precipitação no levante espanhol), prevê que se alternem períodos mais amenos com entradas frias secas. As SST acima da média na costa ocidental dão boas indicações para pequenas ciclogéneses que as sazonais não vêem, portanto é melhor não começar a antecipar cenários catastrofistas.

Quase todo o Mediterrâneo com temperaturas abaixo da média, agora tudo faz sentido.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2011 às 12:58)

Na média faz sentido ser seco!! mas acima da média nunca seria um inverno seco!! acima da média faz supor uma corrente de Oeste ou SW e isso traz bastante precipitação! e nessa previsão é acima da média no litoral logo falta de chuva não deveria ou não deverá acontecer


----------



## David sf (17 Out 2011 às 13:00)

miguel disse:


> Na média faz sentido ser seco!! mas acima da média nunca seria um inverno seco!! acima da média faz supor uma corrente de Oeste ou SW e isso traz bastante precipitação! e nessa previsão é acima da média no litoral logo falta de chuva não deveria ou não deverá acontecer



Não é no litoral, é no mar, e reflecte a anomalia positiva das SST.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2011 às 13:01)

David sf disse:


> Não é no litoral, é no mar, e reflecte a anomalia positiva das SST.



OK de qualquer maneira não acredito nessas previsões


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2011 às 13:15)

miguel disse:


> OK de qualquer maneira não acredito nessas previsões



Pois cada um acredita no que quer .....
Se este Forum existisse em 2004-2005, provavelmente estarias a dizer a mesma coisa ...
Seja como for não entendo como ser positivo no mar e depois existir uma algo mais fria a sudoeste da Madeira/Açores.
E sim sugere provavelmente uma corrente de Sudoeste/Oeste, mas será que isso indica chuva?
 nem pensar pois se o AA estiver em cima da PI, terias essa corrente de Sudoeste/Oeste a oeste de Portugal bem como a percorrer toda a zona da Europa do Norte, ou como disse o David pode ser resultado de uma mistura de fluxos ...
Seja como for considero as previsões do modelo europeu sempre excessivamente generalistas (áreas demasiado abrangentes em termos de temperatura e precipitação ou falta dela).
Ainda não dou isto por terminado .....


----------



## David sf (17 Out 2011 às 13:58)

Aurélio disse:


> Pois cada um acredita no que quer .....
> Se este Forum existisse em 2004-2005, provavelmente estarias a dizer a mesma coisa ...
> *Seja como for não entendo como ser positivo no mar e depois existir uma algo mais fria a sudoeste da Madeira/Açores.*
> E sim sugere provavelmente uma corrente de Sudoeste/Oeste, mas será que isso indica chuva?
> ...



Significa que há uma região, entre os Açores e a Madeira, que terá uma anomalia negativa das SST, o que pode indiciar que será aí que se centrará o AA.

E sim, também considero as previsões do ECM demasiado generalistas, mas as sazonais têm que ser assim, e não dou isto por terminado, aquela anomalia positiva das SST junto à nossa costa pode originar algumas surpresas.


----------



## icewoman (17 Out 2011 às 14:15)

"Significa que há uma região, entre os Açores e a Madeira, que terá uma anomalia negativa das SST, o que pode indiciar que será aí que se centrará o AA." post do DAVID


Boa tarde,


Esta afirmação quer dizer que esta anomalia da SST vai impedir "mais que o habitual as depressões " vindas de sudoeste?  A madeira terá um Inverno seco? é isso, desculpem a pergunta mas gosto de entender e aprender...


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Out 2011 às 14:58)

Para aqueles que não acreditam no ECM, eu digo 2 coisas, Verão de 2010 previa um Verão dos mais quentes e muitos diziam que não acreditavam e foi o Verão dos mais quentes, Verão de 2011 a previsão era de um Verão normal com temperaturas na média e assim foi.

Agora prevê tempo seco para os próximos meses com mais tendência a ser mais seco no Norte e Centro do que no Sul onde não existe sinal significativo, em alguns meses.


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2011 às 15:39)

miguel disse:


> Na média faz sentido ser seco!! mas acima da média nunca seria um inverno seco!! acima da média faz supor uma corrente de Oeste ou SW e isso traz bastante precipitação! e nessa previsão é acima da média no litoral logo falta de chuva não deveria ou não deverá acontecer



Nada disso.
Teres fluxo de leste não implica que haja arrasto de ar frio, primeiro porque caso haja muita zonalidade na Europa nem deverá haver frio, e em segundo lugar, porque a massa de ar pode ter origem a S/SE e o anticiclone de bloqueio mantem afastadas as massasde ar polar ( que é o meu cenário).

Um exemplo é o quente e seco Inverno de 2008....este ano penso que será parecido com 08, embora com a zonal mais forte a norte e uma tendencia para mais frio no S/SE e E Europeu.
Não esquecer que em 08 estavamos tambem numa situação de SST acima da média...e tivemos uma ou outra situação interessante de cut-off/depressão de oeste/sudoeste, como por exemplo a situação de convecção intensa de 18/fev/08 na zona sul e AML.


----------



## stormy (17 Out 2011 às 15:45)

David sf disse:


> Significa que há uma região, entre os Açores e a Madeira, que terá uma anomalia negativa das SST, o que pode indiciar que será aí que se centrará o AA.



Não, a anomalia da SST tem que ver com o vento, simplesmente pode ser sintoma quer de um fluxo de N/NE anormalmente forte ( ventos aliseos anormamente intensos e portanto AA anormalmente forte na faixa PI-Açores).

Quando vemos anomalias de SST nas regiões subtropicais, geralmente significam um aumento do gradiente barometrico entre o anticiclone e a zona tropical, sendo que o anticiclone fica sempre a norte da faixa de SST fria.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2011 às 16:18)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Para aqueles que não acreditam no ECM, eu digo 2 coisas, Verão de 2010 previa um Verão dos mais quentes e muitos diziam que não acreditavam e foi o Verão dos mais quentes, Verão de 2011 a previsão era de um Verão normal com temperaturas na média e assim foi.
> 
> Agora prevê tempo seco para os próximos meses com mais tendência a ser mais seco no Norte e Centro do que no Sul onde não existe sinal significativo, em alguns meses.



Eu não estaria assim tão certo de que seja como dizes, pois dá-me a ideia de que o Anticiclone ficaria numa grande faixa entre os Açores até a Oeste da França. As supostas depressões passariam de forma mais fraca a sul de Portugal, e depois teria-se uma depressão rotativa (em termos de ventos no Mediterrâneo).
A depressão do Mediterrâneo puxaria ar frio de leste, mas esbarrava no nosso anticiclone, e nós teriamos ora corrente de Sudoeste, mas seca, ora de leste/sueste também seca  ....
Obvio que nestes casos não seria sempre assim, mas sim o padrão dominante ..


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2011 às 16:24)

Em relação ao ECMWF do site italiano, ele fala sempre de pares de meses, não sei porque, são três meses, julgo que o correcto é assim:






http://www.ilmeteo.it/portale/meteo-stagionali


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2011 às 16:27)

David sf disse:


> Quase todo o Mediterrâneo com temperaturas abaixo da média, agora tudo faz sentido.




Também reparei nisso, e frio já a aparecer em zonas como Itália e sudeste europeu.

A leitura que eu faço é um Inverno seco e a tender para o médio/fresco ocasionalmente nalgumas entradas de nordeste , sem muitas frentes, não descartando contudo alguma chuva e depressões isoladas, baixas pressões a ficarem-se pelo NW dos Açores, anticiclone a tender para se estender entre NE dos Açores até ao Reino Unido, baixas pressões mais a norte na Escandinávia, e depois baixas pressões no Mediterrâneo. Ora isso é um padrão clássico de fluxo de nordeste, desde o frio que é injectado do pólo para sul pelas baixas pressões da Escandinávia, é depois empurrado pelo anticiclone em crista no reino unido mais para baixo, e finalmente baixas pressões no mediterrâneo que podem impulsionar algum frio para leste, e se calhar boa neve para pelo menos o leste de Espanha.

O facto do continente europeu e Portugal estar em branco na temperatura já não é mau, um Inverno na média seria um inverno com algum frio pois o frio faz obviamente parte dum Inverno normal europeu. 
Em Portugal um inverno normal até é percepcionado pela população como sendo frio como sabemos ...

Depois temos a temperatura da água do mar mais quente,  e isso até poderia ser bom, quer para alguma ou outra depressão que se forme a nordeste e que em movimento retrogrado se desloque até ao norte do país, onde convecção marítima podia gerar uns bons aguaceiros, quer alguma que se forme a sul, do mediterrâneo até ao Algarve.

Mas este post tem muita futurologia e especulação e posso estar a ver mal  Não entendo por exemplo porque é que a Escandinávia ficaria tão quente.


----------



## David sf (17 Out 2011 às 16:36)

Vince disse:


> Em relação ao ECM do site italiano, ele fala sempre de pares de meses, não sei porque, são três meses, julgo que o correcto é assim:



Como a previsão é lançada a dia 15, eu acho que a lógica é:

Nov-Dez: De 15 de novembro a 15 de dezembro

e por aí adiante.


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2011 às 16:42)

David sf disse:


> Como a previsão é lançada a dia 15, eu acho que a lógica é:
> 
> Nov-Dez: De 15 de novembro a 15 de dezembro
> 
> e por aí adiante.



O ECM sazonal tem 4 mapas trimestrais, com avanço de 1 a 4 meses (lead time). Mas o primeiro mapa trimestral inclui metade do mês actual dado que a previsão sai sempre a 15. ou seja, não corresponde na prática a uma previsão dos primeiros 3 meses com um mês de antecedência, mas apenas meio mês. Pelo menos é assim que sempre interpretei.



> Spatial maps are produced showing the model-predicted anomalies in seasonally averaged quantities. In most cases both global and regional plots are produced, although global and mid-latitude plots are not publicly available. *Each plot is labeled with the period for which it is valid, e.g. DJF 2006/07 is the three-month period December 2006 - February 2007*. The start date of the forecast is given, as is the number of model integrations in the forecast ensemble and the number used to define the climate.
> 
> The lead-time in the drop down menus is defined as the time between the forecast start reference date and the start of the verification period. *At the moment the forecast products are released on the 15th day of each month, so the "usable" lead times are half a month less than their nominal values.* Plots for* lead times of 1, 2, 3 and 4 months are produced each month*. It is good practice to compare the forecast charts for a given target period at different lead times as they become available. The major forecast signals are usually fairly stable, but not always. Weaker signals are subject to appreciable sampling error, and so even if the model signal were to remain unchanged, plots from different months would vary just because of the sampling. The direction of the colour scale generally depends on the field plotted: blue means wet (more precipitation), but also means cold (lower temperatures) or lower pressures. The exception to this is the plots of individual tercile category probabilities and outer quintile (20%ile) category probabilities, which have high probabilities in red regardless of the field or category being plotted.
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/seasonal/documentation/system3/ch3.html


----------



## icewoman (17 Out 2011 às 16:45)

Segundo estes modelos Vince isso quer dizer que na madeira vai ser chuvoso, Jan/Fev/Março?


----------



## Vince (17 Out 2011 às 16:55)

icewoman disse:


> Segundo estes modelos Vince isso quer dizer que na madeira vai ser chuvoso, Jan/Fev/Março?



A Madeira aparece sempre na média em todo o período, só nesse último JFM é que aparece como chuvoso a sul, nas Canárias, pelo que também poderia significar alguma coisa para a Madeira.
Mas nunca é demais repetir que estes mapas valem o que valem, não muito .... não servem para prever o tempo num dado país muito menos numa ilha, apenas servem para termos uma ideia geral da circulação, e mesmo assim podem falhar bastante.


----------



## vitamos (17 Out 2011 às 17:03)

Vince disse:


> A Madeira aparece sempre na média em todo o período, só nesse último JFM é que aparece como chuvoso a sul, nas Canárias, pelo que também poderia significar alguma coisa para a Madeira.
> Mas nunca é demais repetir que estes mapas valem o que valem, não muito .... não servem para prever o tempo num dado país muito menos numa ilha, apenas servem para termos uma ideia geral da circulação, e mesmo assim podem falhar bastante.



E já agora uma acha que me parece pertinente. Não só neste modelo sazonal como em outros que sempre surgem, e valendo estes o que valem, por mera coincidência ou por factores sinópticos bem estabelecidos, a península Iberica e mais especificamente Portugal Continental e na grande maioria das vezes a Madeira, têm uma tendência impressionante para ficarem numa zona de interface de padrões. Frequentemente aparecem, quer na temperatura quer precipitação, anomalia positivas e negativas nas proximidades. Ora acreditando numa fiabilidade destes modelos, também se pode inferir que a mínima variação pode induzir uma mudança significativa. Daí que toda a cautela na leitura destes mapas tem mais que razão de ser.


----------



## rozzo (17 Out 2011 às 17:19)

vitamos disse:


> E já agora uma acha que me parece pertinente. Não só neste modelo sazonal como em outros que sempre surgem, e valendo estes o que valem, por mera coincidência ou por factores sinópticos bem estabelecidos, a península Iberica e mais especificamente Portugal Continental e na grande maioria das vezes a Madeira, têm uma tendência impressionante para ficarem numa zona de interface de padrões. Frequentemente aparecem, quer na temperatura quer precipitação, anomalia positivas e negativas nas proximidades. Ora acreditando numa fiabilidade destes modelos, também se pode inferir que a mínima variação pode induzir uma mudança significativa. Daí que toda a cautela na leitura destes mapas tem mais que razão de ser.



Isso é mais do que pertinente e fulcral.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Out 2011 às 18:25)

vitamos disse:


> E já agora uma acha que me parece pertinente. Não só neste modelo sazonal como em outros que sempre surgem, e valendo estes o que valem, por mera coincidência ou por factores sinópticos bem estabelecidos, a península Iberica e mais especificamente Portugal Continental e na grande maioria das vezes a Madeira, têm uma tendência impressionante para ficarem numa zona de interface de padrões. Frequentemente aparecem, quer na temperatura quer precipitação, anomalia positivas e negativas nas proximidades. Ora acreditando numa fiabilidade destes modelos, também se pode inferir que a mínima variação pode induzir uma mudança significativa. Daí que toda a cautela na leitura destes mapas tem mais que razão de ser.



Eles usam muito uma coisa chamada de sinal e frequentemente e deveria perceber-se porquê é que isto é acontece ...
Não é no mar que temos os padrões que influenciam o comportamento da atmosfera em toda a Europa?
Não temos uma coisa chamada de NAO, de AA, e não é o facto de este existir ...
O branco não quer dizer normal, quer apenas dizer sem sinal ....
É o anticiclone dos Açores que influencia todo o continente europeu (geralmente) ... e tudo gira á volta dele ....
Por isso é que o sinal é mais forte nestas zonas e isso acontece em todos os modelos e eu pensei que já tivessem notado isso .. mas pelo jeito não 
Não tem nada a ver com interfaces ...
Além disso no mar não existe cá orografias nem nada do género ...


----------



## Costa (17 Out 2011 às 22:33)

Alguém consegue arranjar a previsão do ECMWF para América do Norte?


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2011 às 23:18)

Coloco mais uns quantos gerados em Outubro para mais tarde comparar

*CPC*


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2011 às 23:18)

*MetOffice*

*
DJF: Temperatura (esquerda)   |   Precipitação (direita)*









*
DJF: z500 (esquerda)      |     SLP (centro)     |   T850 (direita)*


----------



## Vince (18 Out 2011 às 23:18)

*Japonês*


*DJF: Temperatura*








*DJF: Precipitação*


----------



## rozzo (19 Out 2011 às 11:34)

Bem, vale o que vale como sempre este tipo de previsões, mas pelo menos algum moderado consenso entre várias fontes de ser um Inverno a tender para o seco, e para o fresco, ou pelo menos com alguns períodos frescos típicos dessa estabilidade..

Mas.. 

Se isto geralmente vale tão pouco, e se o que se tem mostrado relativamente mais credível (a meu ver) neste tipo de previsão é o do ECMWF, então temos um problema..

Ao nível da precipitação abaixo da média o consenso já parece quase geral entre tanto modelo.

Em relação à temperatura, temos uma incerteza enorme a meu ver, pois se apesar de por um lado vários estarem em concordância a apontar para abaixo da média, e apenas um estar a apontar para algo acima da média, esse único é "só e apenas" o que parece ser mais credível.....


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2011 às 14:53)

rozzo disse:


> ...Em relação à temperatura, temos uma incerteza enorme a meu ver, pois se apesar de por um lado vários estarem em concordância a apontar para abaixo da média, e apenas um estar a apontar para algo acima da média, esse único é "só e apenas" o que parece ser mais credível.....



Boa tarde

Penso que a estar certo o ECMWF relativamente à temperatura (se e só se...) ser acima da média, então teremos precipitação na média ou acima. Só assim se explicaria esta situação.
Por norma temos temperatura acima do normal com outono\inverno húmidos e vice-versa. Maiores dias de insolação, mais secos, tem predominância de tempo mais fresco com temperaturas abaixo da média.
Esta é a noção que tenho em específico aqui para o litoral norte.

Corrijam-me se tenho uma percepção errada.


----------



## rozzo (19 Out 2011 às 15:03)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Penso que a estar certo o ECMWF relativamente à temperatura (se e só se...) ser acima da média, então teremos precipitação na média ou acima. Só assim se explicaria esta situação.
> Por norma temos temperatura acima do normal com outono\inverno húmidos e vice-versa. Maiores dias de insolação, mais secos, tem predominância de tempo mais fresco com temperaturas abaixo da média.
> ...




Isto cada caso é um caso, e claro, um Inverno com muito bloqueio e pouca chuva, terá naturalmente de ter frescura, e entradas secas frias, mais ou menos frequentes.
É uma percepção normal e certa.

Mas se por "azar" se situar uma alta pressão não exactamente no Golfo da Biscaia a estender para a Europa Central, mas sim ficar mais situada no Norte de África, ou mesmo em cima de nós, em vez de fluxo seco frio continental de NE/E, podemos ter mais períodos de fluxo seco de SE, portanto muito menos frio, e com episódios de temperaturas acima do normal, primaveris. Aliás, na prática até pode acontecer mesmo com o anticiclone nessa posição favorável no Golfo da Biscaia, se ele não se estender até à Europa Central, e assim em vez de "aspirar" ar frio, a circulação ficar muito mais fechada e restrita ao SW da Europa, sem nunca ter muito ar frio a ser introduzido na nossa região.

Acontece várias vezes em Fevereiro, tenho essa percepção. Seria um azar acontecer em grande parte do Inverno


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Out 2011 às 15:26)

Obrigado pela explicação

Também tenho essa percepção. Por vezes acontece termos períodos mais quentes no final de janeiro ou em fevereiro - pouco comum nos últimos anos mas de lembrança quando criança\adolescente. É claro que esses períodos podem de certa forma alterar uma média até aí estabelecida e aumentar os valores de temperatura.

Relativamente a este outono\inverno: há possibilidades de termos mais entradas de NO, húmidas mas mais frias do que as entradas de O\SO, com pluviosidade forte mas de mais curta duração do que as de O\SO?
Com esta dinâmica de NO poderíamos ter temperaturas médias mais baixas e com pluviosidade mais baixa.
Poderá esta situação ser possível? Refiro-me sempre ao NO da península.


----------



## David sf (20 Out 2011 às 23:47)

Esperemos que estes falhem redondamente:

http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/euro/story/56651/winter-forecast-20112012.asp


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2011 às 00:12)

o IRI também já actualizou e o que digo é que esse modelo é muito estranho, pois a actualizou deles é um mapa europeu sem qualquer sinal ....
Ou seja tudo a branco excepto nos Açores onde e previsto ser mais seco que o normal ....
Enfim ...


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2011 às 10:08)

David sf disse:


> Esperemos que estes falhem redondamente:
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/blogs/euro/story/56651/winter-forecast-20112012.asp



Bate certo com as minhas ideias, no entanto é algo extremista

Achas que poderão falhar porquê? não faz sentido para ti o padrão?


----------



## David sf (21 Out 2011 às 17:26)

stormy disse:


> Bate certo com as minhas ideias, no entanto é algo extremista
> 
> Achas que poderão falhar porquê? não faz sentido para ti o padrão?



Eu quero que falhem, seria um inverno muito chato. É uma previsão extremista, e que não vai de encontro ao que prevê nenhum dos modelos de renome. Seria interessante saber os detalhes da previsão de Joe Bastardi, para ver se está de acordo com os seus sucessores.


----------



## Dan (21 Out 2011 às 18:00)

É um cenário que pode vir a ocorrer mesmo não sendo o padrão mais habitual para um Inverno seco em Portugal Continental. Também espero que não se venha a verificar tal cenário.


----------



## icewoman (21 Out 2011 às 19:21)

David sf disse:


> Eu quero que falhem, seria um inverno muito chato. É uma previsão extremista, e que não vai de encontro ao que prevê nenhum dos modelos de renome. Seria interessante saber os detalhes da previsão de Joe Bastardi, para ver se está de acordo com os seus sucessores.




Peço desculpa, mas por aquilo que já li em anteriores posts colocados por diversos membros ...quase todos os modelos apontam para um Inverno seco.


...e que não vai de encontro ao que prevê nenhum ...." nao percebi esta parte


----------



## Aurélio (21 Out 2011 às 19:26)

Todos os modelos apontam para um Inverno seco, a diferença é a altura em que começa ...
Neste momento somente o CFSv2 que parece apontar para uma zonal fortissima é que coloca o Inverno chuvoso/muito chuvoso. 
Em termos mensais por aquilo que vi .. estes 2 meses Novembro e Dezembro continua a ser muito duvidosos !!
Ou seja, os modelos neste momento estão sem tendencia definida !!


----------



## David sf (21 Out 2011 às 21:00)

icewoman disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas por aquilo que já li em anteriores posts colocados por diversos membros ...quase todos os modelos apontam para um Inverno seco.
> 
> 
> ...e que não vai de encontro ao que prevê nenhum ...." nao percebi esta parte



Quase todos os modelos prevêem inverno seco, mas de forma diferente que a Accuweather. O padrão previsto pela generalidade dos modelos prevê uma circulação retrógrada na Europa, com fluxo de leste, que originaria precipitação acima da média no Mediterrâneo, e temperaturas na média ou abaixo no continente. 
A Accuweather prevê anticiclone ibérico, completamente diferente dos restantes. Basicamente as depressões contornavam a Europa ocidental a norte e instalar-se-iam na Europa oriental, como aconteceu em 2008.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2011 às 21:44)

David sf disse:


> Quase todos os modelos prevêem inverno seco, mas de forma diferente que a Accuweather. O padrão previsto pela generalidade dos modelos prevê uma circulação retrógrada na Europa, com fluxo de leste, que originaria precipitação acima da média no Mediterrâneo, e temperaturas na média ou abaixo no continente.
> A Accuweather prevê anticiclone ibérico, completamente diferente dos restantes. Basicamente as depressões contornavam a Europa ocidental a norte e instalar-se-iam na Europa oriental, como aconteceu em 2008.



Há de ser uma coisa entre esses dois cenários.
Na minha opinião, teremos um anticiclone entre os Açores e a PI, com a zonal forte desde a Bermuda até ás ilhas britanicas.
Na Europa de leste teremos ainda o storm track a separar-se numa rota mais a norte na Escandinavia, e outra no Mediterraneo.
O maior bloqueio, com aqueles processos retrogados, estará colocado para leste entre o Mar Negro e o Mar de aral.

Na PI, a precipitação virá de restos de frentes vindas de N, ou alguma situação mais rara de SW em forma de cut-off.
Só na Primavera voltará a chuva e o tempo fresco.


----------



## Paulo H (21 Out 2011 às 21:59)

stormy disse:


> Há de ser uma coisa entre esses dois cenários.
> Na minha opinião, teremos um anticiclone entre os Açores e a PI, com a zonal forte desde a Bermuda até ás ilhas britanicas.
> Na Europa de leste teremos ainda o storm track a separar-se numa rota mais a norte na Escandinavia, e outra no Mediterraneo.
> O maior bloqueio, com aqueles processos retrogados, estará colocado para leste entre o Mar Negro e o Mar de aral.
> ...



Ou seja, a ver se entendo a imagem, o posicionamento médio do anticiclone posiciona-se mais ou menos na posição normal de Verão entre açores e a PI, mas apenas de quando em vez lá existirá alguma possibilidade de se ligar ao AA siberiano, circunstância que poderá favorecer baixas depressoes no mediterrâneo, ou com alguma entrada de SW. Ou seja, precipitação de leste é esquecer, só alguma que venha de SW, ou restos de norte (em algum intervalo/afastamento do AA Açores), isso é muita secura.. Quanto a temperaturas, um AA açores até à PI resulta em 2 dias frios e depois a aquecer gradualmente. Apenas a situação de conjuntura com o AA Siberiano propiciaria baixa continua de temperaturas, sendo potenciado e com vento se houver depressão ao largo da costa leste da PI!

Será isto o que nos espera? Que tédio.. Seria como até aqui, um tempo de sol, mas com temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da média, e com um outro evento de frio mas seco. E quem sabe, alguma entrada de Sw pudesse surpreender com algum frio instalado, mas muito localizado.


----------



## stormy (21 Out 2011 às 22:14)

Paulo H disse:


> Ou seja, a ver se entendo a imagem, o posicionamento médio do anticiclone posiciona-se mais ou menos na posição normal de Verão entre açores e a PI, mas apenas de quando em vez lá existirá alguma possibilidade de se ligar ao AA siberiano, circunstância que poderá favorecer baixas depressoes no mediterrâneo, ou com alguma entrada de SW. Ou seja, precipitação de leste é esquecer, só alguma que venha de SW, ou restos de norte (em algum intervalo/afastamento do AA Açores), isso é muita secura.. Quanto a temperaturas, um AA açores até à PI resulta em 2 dias frios e depois a aquecer gradualmente. Apenas a situação de conjuntura com o AA Siberiano propiciaria baixa continua de temperaturas, sendo potenciado e com vento se houver depressão ao largo da costa leste da PI!
> 
> Será isto o que nos espera? Que tédio.. Seria como até aqui, um tempo de sol, mas com temperaturas ligeiramente abaixo da média, e com um outro evento de frio mas seco. E quem sabe, alguma entrada de Sw pudesse surpreender com algum frio instalado, mas muito localizado.



Temperaturas um pouco acima da média, poucas entradas frias...sim..entediante.
Mas a Primavera pode reservar surpresas...temperaturas abaixo da média e precipitação acima.


----------



## stormy (24 Out 2011 às 11:33)

Bom..maior parte dos modelos mete uma situação de fluxo zonal, ou pelo menos a chegada de perturbações de oeste, no longo prazo.

Em principio, esta zonalidade manter-se-há no Atlantico nos proximos 4 meses e tal, mas com a dorsal a crescer na PI.
Dai o Inverno seco e quente na PI, ameno e chuvoso no resto da Europa, e mais frio a leste e sueste.
Maior parte do bloqueio estará na Russia Europeia, Mar cáspio até á longitude do Mar de Aral.

A esperança que tenho para este Inverno é que oxalá a tal dorsal que fará o se desloque um "cadinho" para sul, o suficiente para transformar o inverno seco e quente num fantastico inverno de SW´s permanentes..hehe


----------



## duncan (24 Out 2011 às 11:53)

stormy disse:


> Temperaturas um pouco acima da média, poucas entradas frias...sim..entediante.
> Mas a Primavera pode reservar surpresas...temperaturas abaixo da média e precipitação acima.



bom dia,cada vez percebo menos destas previsoes sazonais,o NOAA DEU TEMPERATURAS ABAIXO DA MEDIA PARA A PI,ESTES ULTIMOS DAO BEM ACIMA,JA VI OUTRO ITALIANO QUE DAVA DENTRO DA MEDIA.ISTO PARECE AS APOSTAS, DE QUE  GANHARÁ O PRÉMIO.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2011 às 14:40)

stormy disse:


> Bom..maior parte dos modelos mete uma situação de fluxo zonal, ou pelo menos a chegada de perturbações de oeste, no longo prazo.
> 
> Em principio, esta zonalidade manter-se-há no Atlantico nos proximos 4 meses e tal, mas com a dorsal a crescer na PI.
> Dai o Inverno seco e quente na PI, ameno e chuvoso no resto da Europa, e mais frio a leste e sueste.
> ...



Que por acaso é isso que o modelos CFS v2 parece efectuar .....
Creio que seguindo a tendencia das ultimas décadas, se isso acontecer aposto em Dezembro .....


----------



## David sf (24 Out 2011 às 21:33)

Vince disse:


>



Eu vejo mais assim:








stormy disse:


> Bom..*maior parte dos modelos mete uma situação de fluxo zonal, ou pelo menos a chegada de perturbações de oeste, no longo prazo.*
> 
> Em principio, esta zonalidade manter-se-há no Atlantico nos proximos 4 meses e tal, mas com a dorsal a crescer na PI.
> Dai o Inverno seco e quente na PI, ameno e chuvoso no resto da Europa, e mais frio a leste e sueste.
> ...



Até pode ser a tua opinião, mas não é o que a maior parte dos modelos vêm. Se vires as cartas que o Vince postou dos vários modelos, é extremamente improvável a circulação de oeste na PI, quando até no norte de França, e com excepção de fevereiro no sul de Inglaterra, é prevista uma anomalia negativa de precipitação. É na dúvida se a dorsal fica mais para oeste ou para este que reside a incerteza das previsões para este inverno, pois parece-me relevante a tendência para um bloqueio no Atlântico. Acho muito improvável termos circulação de sudoeste na PI este inverno, até acho que dos 8 quadrantes é aquele que tem menos hipóteses de ser dominante.


----------



## Paulo H (24 Out 2011 às 22:30)

Já agora, permitam-me uma pergunta de princípiante, que até pode ser relevante do ponto de vista pedagógico do fórum:

Num modelo de previsão sazonal, o que significa "SECO/DRY" ao certo? Significa um total de precipitação no período em análise, da ordem de inferior a 20% que o normal de precipitação? Ou 10% ou 50%?

O que significa "seco"? É uma pergunta muito simples.. Alguém sabe responder?


----------



## Paulo H (24 Out 2011 às 22:39)

Todos os modelos de previsão sazonal apresentam a mesma escala de seco-normal-humido? Se não, porque teimamos em compara-los? Será que se tivermos precipitação 25% inferior ao normal, mas até bem distribuída semanalmente ou quinzenalmente, nos queixariamos de um inverno dito "seco"?

Daqui a uns anos, olhamos para trás e diremos que outubro foi um mês normal em termos de precipitação (mais coisa, menos coisa).. Quando sabemos que a falta de água já era bem notável em algumas regiões! A distribuição da precipitação é muito importante, tanto no espaço como no tempo! Quantos meses não houve no passado como este outubro 2011?


----------



## stormy (25 Out 2011 às 09:31)

David sf disse:


> Eu vejo mais assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que intrepertaste mal...eu estava  a fazer  um paralelo entre o que os modelos actualmente preveem no logo prazo ( >180h) e a situação que acho que predominará no Inverno.
Basicamente os modelos preveem uma zonal forte e ligeiramente ondulada, com um anticiclone na Europa central ou de leste e com as depressões a vaguear no Atlantico e ocasionalmente algumas peturbações a passar no Mediterraneo.

Embora eu ache que no Inverno teremos uma zonal ainda mais forte e menos bloqueada ( excepto talvez numa faixa desde o extremo E/SE da europa para leste) este padrão a +180h tambem retrata mais ou menos aquilo que poderemos ter em DJF..


----------



## LMCG (30 Out 2011 às 17:02)

Boa tarde,

O que dizem os modelos em relação aos Açores?
Será que vamos ter um inverno com muito mau tempo à semelhança do inverno de 2009-2010?
Alguém arrisca um palpite?

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2011 às 01:55)

Um "boneco" mais bem arranjado, daquilo que me parece que o ECMWF anda a prever para este inverno:






Uma perturbação do GFS a 384 horas não vale nada como previsão, apenas coloquei a carta para mostrar aquele que poderá ser o padrão dominante neste inverno, com as cores um pouco mais escuras, uma vez que os geopotenciais serão mais baixos em Janeiro e Fevereiro.

E já há algumas perturbações nas últimas 4 runs do GFS a colocar a dorsal atlântica em crista até ao Báltico, pelo que não me admiraria nada que a segunda quinzena de novembro fosse seca e fria.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2011 às 11:26)

David sf disse:


> Um "boneco" mais bem arranjado, daquilo que me parece que o ECMWF anda a prever para este inverno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim poderia ser perfeitamente um boneco assim, mas puxando ligeiramente mais para baixo dado que a anomalia de temperatura é positiva e com esse padrão haveria fluxo de leste muito possivelmente ....
Infelizmente é um cenário que estou á espera para este Inverno !!


----------



## David sf (1 Nov 2011 às 16:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Sim poderia ser perfeitamente um boneco assim, mas puxando ligeiramente mais para baixo dado que a anomalia de temperatura é positiva e com esse padrão haveria fluxo de leste muito possivelmente ....
> Infelizmente é um cenário que estou á espera para este Inverno !!



Não sei até que ponto os modelos de previsão sazonal conseguem modelar os pormenores de cada região. Se tivermos fluxo de leste com iso 5ºC a 850 hpa, por exemplo, teríamos temperaturas abaixo da média à superfície, enquanto que a 850 hpa, estaria acima da média. Será que os modelos sazonais conseguem prever isto?

De qualquer modo, a anomalia positiva de temperatura só está prevista, segundo o ECMWF, para o sul do país, e de forma muito ténue (0 a 0,5ºC), portanto fica na normal. Provavelmente causado pelas máximas acima da média e pelas mínimas abaixo.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2011 às 12:04)

Não costumo seguir este modelo de previsão sazonal, mas aqui fica a sua previsão para este Inverno.
Mas assim á primeira vista parece bastante idêntico á do MetOffice dava na sua actualização de Outubro, devendo-se tomar em atenção que esta é a actualização já de Novembro.
Mas para além deste modelo também o modelo russo, dava sinal idêntico.


  Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (4 Nov 2011 às 09:52)

Apesar de ter chegado apenas nos ultimos 10 dias de Outubro, portanto, com bastante atraso face ao que eu tinha idealizado, o padrão chuvoso de Outono parece que finalmente se fixou.
Temos um Atlantico activo, uma zonal forte embora com ocasionais meandros, e um bloqueio na Europa central e de leste.
Como referi, espero a continuidade deste padrão até á primeira semana de Dezembro...e portanto Novembro será á priori um mês chuvoso com temperaturas na média ou acima.

Apesar da circulação maritima instavel sobre a PI, anteveem-se alguns periodos de enfraquecimento do Jet, com a entrada de massas de ar mais frias de NW...podendo mesmo originar alguns episodios de neve lá mais para meados ou finais deste mês.

A partir de Dezembro mantenho a minha ideia de que o jet vai estabilizar, assumindo a dorsal uma posição mais fixa no norte de Africa.
Eu aposto num DJF com temperaturas um pouco acima da média e precipitações algo abaixo da média..mas esta minha "aposta" tem como rivais outros cenários:

-Há a possibilidade de haver uma tendencia de bloqueio mais forte que o previsto, acentuando a seca e fazendo as temperaturas descer para valores abaixo da média

-Há a possibilidade da dorsal ficar mais a SW, lançando-nos num Inverno quente e chuvoso

Portanto há ainda uma forte indecisão no padrão final...

Em todo o caso, sendo que a probabilidade de termos um Inverno seco supera um pouco a de termos um Inverno chuvoso, e sendo que a tendencia para um Inverno na média das temperaturas tambem é a mais favoravel...acrescentanto ainda a situação das teleconexões e as previsões a 3 meses da sua evolução, acho que poderemos contar com uma Primavera interessante, chuvosa e fresca, nomeadamente Março e Abril...

Os proximos 6 meses serão meteorologicamente interessantes


----------



## David sf (4 Nov 2011 às 23:32)

Stormy, em 3 meses de inverno poderemos ver vários períodos de alternância atmosférica, em que os 3 cenários que tu referiste poderão ocorrer alternadamente. 

O GFS já vai dando algumas indicações a muito largo prazo para um padrão diferente, colocando o anticiclone entre a Gronelândia e o UK, o que pode indiciar um início de inverno semelhante ao ano passado, assim que o anticiclone europeu saia de cena.

Joe Bastardi no Twitter, hoje: (https://twitter.com/#!/BigJoeBastardi)



> Heh Europe,,, looks like blocking may be rocking early this year. Get the winter woolies ready for possible December to remember
> há 21 horas





> NAO may go negative for December, meaning 3rd cold one in row for Europe, US east and far east ( though from different source)
> há 21 horas





> Pic one Dec temps 08 ( cold pdo, warm amo, cold enso 3.4) pic 2 500 mb dec 08/10 pic 3 forecasted JMA 500 wk 3,4



No Weatherbell:



> Heh Europe, Check this out
> 11.04.2011
> Me thinks  December, and though its hard to imagine it can  get as nasty as last winter  did that early, will be another rip roaring start...


----------



## David sf (4 Nov 2011 às 23:48)

> BIG SIBERIAN FREEZE TO HIT BRITAIN
> 
> 
> Heavy snowfall last year disrupted traffic during December
> ...



http://www.express.co.uk/posts/view/281196/Big-Siberian-freeze-to-hit-Britain


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2011 às 00:36)

Hehe...eu duvido muito desse cenário do Joe Bastardi..
Mas vamos lá ver..em ciencia não se pode simplesmente negar o que os outros dizem, simplesmente a minha analise da coisa não me leva a crer numa situação como é descrita pelo Joe.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Nov 2011 às 01:12)

Penso que as fontes citadas pelo David Sf, se centram em especial nas ilhas britânicas, em demasia. Apesar de que seja referido um certo frio de origem siberiana igual ou mais intenso que o ano passado e isso implica certamente uma boa parte da europa. 

Gostava de saber a vossa opinião acerca da possível correlação na tendência sazonal entre as ilhas britânicas e portugal. 

Existe alguma correlação entre estas regiões, relativamente ao inverno vir a ser frio/quente ou seco/humido? 

1. Sim
2. Não
3. Depende, certas tendências para as ilhas britânicas têm efeitos em portugal, que podemos até afirmar estarem correlacionados: quais?


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2011 às 01:19)

Paulo H disse:


> Penso que as fontes citadas pelo David Sf, se centram em especial nas ilhas britânicas, em demasia. Apesar de que seja referido um certo frio de origem siberiana igual ou mais intenso que o ano passado e isso implica certamente uma boa parte da europa.
> 
> Gostava de saber a vossa opinião acerca da possível correlação entre a tendência sazonal entre as ilhas britânicas e portugal.
> 
> ...



Depende do contexto..
Invernos quentes nas ilhas britanicas são aqueles em que há predominacia do fluxo de SW, geralmente o anticiclone coloca-se no Mediterraneo oriental ou extende-se dos Açores á PI, portanto são podem ser Invernos secos com temperaturas normais ou acima da média..
No outro extremo, invernos muito frios nas britanicas teem a predominancia de fluxos de leste, há grandes bloqueios anticiclonicos no Norte da Europa, e campos depressionarios no sul da Europa...correspondem a Invernos frios com precipitações que podem ficar proximas á média em Pt continental, ou abaixo caso o AA se extenda muitas vezes fundindo-se com a alta térmica Euro-siberiana.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Nov 2011 às 01:20)

Pode até parecer fácil responder, pois certamente se houver uma tendência para uma forte circulação zonal, então teremos um inverno ameno e humido em ambas regiões. Se tivermos um inverno frio e seco nas ilhas britânicas, talvez tenhamos também a mesma tendência em portugal (com algumas entradas de SW). 
Mas certamente, frio e humido nas ilhas britânicas não significa o mesmo para portugal.. (Falo de portugal continental).


----------



## Paulo H (5 Nov 2011 às 01:22)

stormy disse:


> Depende do contexto..
> Invernos quentes nas ilhas britanicas são aqueles em que há predominacia do fluxo de SW, geralmente o anticiclone coloca-se no Mediterraneo oriental ou extende-se dos Açores á PI, portanto são podem ser Invernos secos com temperaturas normais ou acima da média..
> No outro extremo, invernos muito frios nas britanicas teem a predominancia de fluxos de leste, há grandes bloqueios anticiclonicos no Norte da Europa, e campos depressionarios no sul da Europa...correspondem a Invernos frios com precipitações que podem ficar proximas á média em Pt continental, ou abaixo caso o AA se extenda muitas vezes fundindo-se com a alta térmica Euro-siberiana.



Ok, portanto não nos podemos fiar demasiado na tendência para aquela região, existem sempre outros factores que impedem que haja uma correlação directa com portugal continental.


----------



## stormy (5 Nov 2011 às 01:23)

Paulo H disse:


> Pode até parecer fácil responder, pois certamente se houver uma tendência para uma forte circulação zonal, então teremos um inverno ameno e humido em ambas regiões. Se tivermos um inverno frio e seco nas ilhas britânicas, talvez tenhamos também a mesma tendência em portugal (com algumas entradas de SW).
> Mas certamente, frio e humido nas ilhas britânicas não significa o mesmo para portugal.. (Falo de portugal continental).



Frio e humido nas britanicas só com grandes apofises polares do AA e campos depressionarios no mar do norte-Escandinavia...situação que deu aquele 1 de março de 2005 gelado...e que foi predominante naquele inverno de 04-05...invernos frios e secos em Pt com ventos de N/NE e algumas entradas mais humidas ocasionais de NW.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2011 às 11:07)

Enfiando o nariz naquilo que voçes estão dizendo mas penso que por exemplo aquilo que o ECMWF/MetOffice e outros prevêem a unica região da Europa seria mais fria seria algures entre a Itália e a Turquia e de resto seria quente com fluxo de Sudoeste desde Açores até ao Norte da Europa.
Nesse caso teriamos uma situação clara de NAO+.

Não vejo correlação em termos de temperaturas abaixo da média em Portugal e Espanha, e incluindo o UK a não ser com entradas de Noroeste frias e humidas, embora mais frias e humidades dado que a precipitação não passaria a barreira das montanhas.
Com a configuração actual não vejo qualquer possibilidade de haver frio nem num lado nem outro, e aquela configuração do ECM de hoje ... looooll acho que seria um belo São Martinho em toda a Europa e bem mais quentinho que o normal em muitos sitios.


----------



## David sf (5 Nov 2011 às 11:40)

Paulo H disse:


> Penso que as fontes citadas pelo David Sf, se centram em especial nas ilhas britânicas, em demasia. Apesar de que seja referido um certo frio de origem siberiana igual ou mais intenso que o ano passado e isso implica certamente uma boa parte da europa.



Infelizmente é o melhor que se pode arranjar. O Joe Bastardi há anos que tem a mania de extrapolar a previsão para o UK para a Europa toda, mas é melhor para nós que esteja frio nas ilhas britânicas do que haver circulação zonal nessa região.

A correlação entre as condições meteorológicas no UK e na PI é alguma, estamos mais ou menos no mesmo meridiano. Não é directa, o estar frio num lado não implica estar frio noutro, mas o pior que pode acontecer no nosso inverno, anticiclone ibérico ou na Europa Ocidental, acontece quando a circulação zonal está na latitude do UK, o que implicaria tempo ameno por lá.

Estando frio de nordeste no UK, consistente e não uma cut off ou uma entrada efémera, implica das duas uma. Ou há bloqueio em todo o Atlântico e nós temos entrada fria; ou o anticiclone fica isolado em latitudes mais elevadas, havendo circulação zonal de baixa latitude, NAO- e bastante precipitação na PI, como aconteceu em 2009-10.

Tem que se ter em atenção que o Joe Bastardi não é bruxo, tem acesso a vários produtos que nós não temos, por exemplo à previsão a 30 dias do ECMWF, ele já fez várias vezes referência a isso, que sendo uma previsão sazonal, já está dentro de prazos, que com uma boa consistência ensemblistica, se podem considerar aceitáveis. Não a pode mostrar, mas as imagens que ele pôs no seu Twitter relacionam-se certamente com aquilo que ele viu.

Não quer dizer que vá ser mesmo assim, mas a tendência para o final de novembro, início de dezembro, é um anticiclone situado a norte e noroeste das ilhas britânicas (entre a Gronelândia e a Islândia), o que só augura coisas boas.

Na última saída do GFS, das 22 linhas da previsão ensemblistica, às 360 h só 5 (entre as quais a determinista) não têm qualquer tipo de bloqueio no Atlântico. Como tal a hipótese de se restabelecer uma zonal a altas latitudes na segunda metade do mês é relativamente reduzida. Neste momento a localização preferencial do bloqueio é demasiado próxima da PI para termos algo de interessante, mas não deixa de ser relevante a tendência para  a presença de bolsas de ar quente a altas latitudes.


----------



## cova beira (7 Nov 2011 às 21:00)

para já parece que vamos entrar bem no inverno o bastardi prevê um não negativo para dezembro, no entanto dezembro não é um bom mês para grandes entradas frias.

num video que vi na previsão do inverno para os usa ele faz muitas referencias ás semelhanças entre as condições actuais e nos próximos anos serem semelhantes ás dos anos 50.

Era óptimo que alguém aqui do forum o conseguisse contactar para ele nos dar umas luzes, pelo menos antes de sair do accuweather ele respondia aos mails


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2011 às 21:18)

cova beira disse:


> para já parece que vamos entrar bem no inverno o bastardi prevê um não negativo para dezembro, no entanto dezembro não é um bom mês para grandes entradas frias.
> 
> num video que vi na previsão do inverno para os usa ele faz muitas referencias ás semelhanças entre as condições actuais e nos próximos anos serem semelhantes ás dos anos 50.
> 
> Era óptimo que alguém aqui do forum o conseguisse contactar para ele nos dar umas luzes, pelo menos antes de sair do accuweather ele respondia aos mails



Das coisas que mais me irrita nos meteorologistas ou coisa parecida (para usar apenas a área focal deste Forum) é as suas tendências visionárias focadas somente em determinada ideologia, neste caso ele parece ser um ideologistas das eras glaciares. Há alguns anos que acompanho o que ele escreve embora desde que saiu do Accuweather, que perdi o rasto dele .... 
e todos os anos sempre que chega a esta hora (altura do ano) ele diz sempre a mesma coisa ... e por isso já nem ligo.
Uma coisa é certa sempre que houver frio no UK ele acertará sempre, pois todos os anos é sempre a mesma conversa.


----------



## David sf (7 Nov 2011 às 22:17)

David sf disse:


> Eu vejo mais assim:



Consegui hoje ver as cartas da sazonal do ECMWF de 15 de outubro. Realmente a distribuição das anomalias de pressão são parecidas com aquelas que eu desenhei.

Na previsão para o início do inverno, há 3 centros de altas pressões no HN:
-um centrado na Irlanda, estendendo-se desde a Terra Nova até ao Báltico, sendo que na PI não haveria anomalia de geopotencial;
-outro no Estreito de Beiring;
-outro, mais ténue, na costa leste dos EUA entre NY e a Florida, estendendo-se para oeste até ao México.

As baixas pressões distribuir-se-iam entre o Canadá e a Sibéria, passando pelo Pólo Norte.

Os restantes organismos europeus de referência, UKMO e MeteoFrance, apontam para algo parecido, variando um pouco o centro do anticiclone, que no ECMWF estaria centrado na Irlanda, mas poderia ir um pouco mais para oeste, originando uma anomalia negativa de geopotencial em toda o sul da Europa. 
A grande diferença entre ECMWF e congéneres europeus é a existência de anticiclone na Sibéria, o ECMWF diz que não, tem anomalia negativa, os restantes dizem que sim.

Ao nível do sul da Europa (*não distinguindo se é na Grécia ou na PI*) o mês de Fevereiro seria o mais frio e seco, embora ainda com alguma incerteza, Janeiro seco e normal em temperaturas, embora com maior probabilidade de ser frio que quente, e Dezembro com precipitação normal e temperatura ligeiramente abaixo da média.


----------



## David sf (14 Nov 2011 às 21:06)

David sf disse:


> Actualização do UKMO - Outubro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actualização do UKMO - Novembro





















Reaparece o bloqueio russo, de resto está tudo semelhante. Interessante que as diferenças em outubro entre MeteoFrance, UKMO e ECMWF estava na localização do bloqueio. Uns punham-no na Escandinávia / Rússia, outros no Atlântico. Esta actualização do UKMO aposta por ambas as opções, com o cavado sobre a PI, fluxo predominante de norte.


----------



## irpsit (14 Nov 2011 às 22:58)

Apetecia-me dizer um palavrão (afinal sou do Porto) 

Sigo aqui da Islândia com +11º, e são onze da noite!

Há estações que seguem agora a esta hora da noite com +15ºC. As máximas chegaram a +14ºC aqui, mas aos +18ºC noutros locais. Isto são temperaturas de Verão!!
Até as estações nos glaciares registaram hoje um dia com temperaturas altas.

As rajadas máximas no costa sul chegaram aos 90km/h. 

E para amanhã, é prevista nova tempestade com ventos a ultrapassarem 100km/h.
Tudo devido à contínua entrada de ar quente do atlântico.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2011 às 10:41)

David sf disse:


> Esta actualização do UKMO aposta por ambas as opções, com o cavado sobre a PI, *fluxo predominante de norte*.



Esta situação até pode não ser má de todo, principalmente aqui para o norte\NO.
Pode propiciar um pouco mais de precipitação do que inicialmente se esperava - a carta anterior relativa à precipitação era um pouco mais "agressiva" dando-nos menos precipitação do que agora.
Será talvez por uma ligeira alteração do quadro sinóptico? Desta forma poderíamos ter algumas entradas de NO - sempre compensam um pouco os dias secos com alguma (não muita) precipitação. Mesmo a temperatura um pouco abaixo da média poderia estar associada a esta situação.

Mas como sempre, são tendências  e apenas nos resta aguardar serenamente.


----------



## David sf (16 Nov 2011 às 18:26)

Vince disse:


>



Actualização:











Anomalias menos vincadas, toda a Europa com excepção dos países escandinavos e regiões do Caucaso (Sibéria fica na Ásia) com anomalia entre -0,5 e 0,5ºC, o que significa que o modelo está à nora. Continua a tendência, pela precipitação e temperaturas na Noruega, de uma circulação zonal a latitudes muito elevadas, e bloqueio, tanto na Europa oriental, como no meio do Atlântico.

Preferia poder ver a anomalia de pressões ou geopotenciais, costuma ser mais certeira, e dá-nos alguma sensibilidade do que se vai passar


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2011 às 00:32)

David sf disse:


> Actualização:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Essa carta é mais outra que se vai encaminhando no sentido da minha previsão, coloca a crista em cima de nós, o AA centrado desde o atlantico E até á Europa SW, e depois em aposife com o termico Euro-Siberiano.
Resultado, uma zonal Atlantica forte dos Açores á Escandinavia, um storm track meditenrraneo com alguns periodos de maior actividade ( situações de desprendimento de perturbações do ramo principal para sul), e com o efeito de trazer um Inverno fresco a normal ao S/SE e centro europeu, bastante frio na Russia, Calor na Escandinavia e temperaturas na norma ou pouco acima por cá.


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2011 às 00:37)

Este ano que vem poderá ter nos primeiros 9 meses um padrão do tipo Inverno seco e normal nas temperaturas, Primavera chuvosa e fresca e um Verão a começar mais instavel mas a ter muito calor desde o fim de Julho até Setembro..

É um padrão razoavelmente normal em anos la niña, Invernos secos, Primaveras instaveis (algumas mais frias outras mais quentes), verões que podem ser muito quentes mas que concentram o calor na sua segunda metade sendo a 1a mais instavel e Outonos humidos e tépidos.


----------



## Aurélio (17 Nov 2011 às 09:53)

stormy disse:


> Este ano que vem poderá ter nos primeiros 9 meses um padrão do tipo Inverno seco e normal nas temperaturas, Primavera chuvosa e fresca e um Verão a começar mais instavel mas a ter muito calor desde o fim de Julho até Setembro..
> 
> É um padrão razoavelmente normal em anos la niña, Invernos secos, Primaveras instaveis (algumas mais frias outras mais quentes), verões que podem ser muito quentes mas que concentram o calor na sua segunda metade sendo a 1a mais instavel e Outonos humidos e tépidos.



E estou para ver como é que o leste de Espanha terá precipitação acima da média, a depressão deve vir da China sinceramente, as depressões vêm de leste ... não !!
Sinceramente não acredito muito neste padrão e duvido muito que se a tendencia for a marcada duvido muito que o leste de Espanha e mesmo a Itália tenham precipitação acima da média ......

Janeiro e Fevereiro seco já não é novidade aqui para os Algarvios que já nos acostumámos a este padrão nas ultimas décadas .... mas gostava de saber o que pensas relativamente a como será agora o mês de Dezembro ??

Em algum momento pensas que o AO/NAO se tornem negativos, dado que já estão há 3 meses positivos e com tendencia a reforçarem os seus indices ??


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2011 às 10:07)

Aurélio disse:


> E estou para ver como é que o leste de Espanha terá precipitação acima da média, a depressão deve vir da China sinceramente, as depressões vêm de leste ... não !!
> Sinceramente não acredito muito neste padrão e duvido muito que se a tendencia for a marcada duvido muito que o leste de Espanha e mesmo a Itália tenham precipitação acima da média ......
> 
> Janeiro e Fevereiro seco já não é novidade aqui para os Algarvios que já nos acostumámos a este padrão nas ultimas décadas .... mas gostava de saber o que pensas relativamente a como será agora o mês de Dezembro ??
> ...



As depressões não veem de leste
Veem de perturbações que se desprendem do jet, a norte ou NW, e que ao interagirem com a agua do mediterraneo, que por esta altura está  a valores ainda superiores á da nossa costa, ou pelo menos identicos, gera muita instabilidade e chuva.
O Inverno a continuar assim será portanto algo chuvoso na bacia Mediterranea, mas convem lembrar que a agua do mediterraneo no Inverno é mais fria que no Atlantico ( excepto no mediterraneo oriental), e trará menos instabilidade, portanto menos chuvas extremas.

Por cá acho que o AA vai ficar na zona entre os Açores e a PI, ou entre a Madeira e a PI, extendendo-se depois pela Europa em conjunto com o Anticiclone térmico.
Em altitude teremos o jet a ondular no Atlantico, desde a costa Americana até aos Açores
, e depois pela europa, com algumas perturbações a gerar a tal chuva no Mediterraneo e alguns eventos de neve na Europa central e de leste.
Esta sinoptica traz um Inverno com AO/NAO+, algo seco mas não muito frio, com algumas entradas de SW ou NW possiveis a atenuar a seca ( mas não muitas..tipo como em 08).

A partir de Março acho que vamos entrar num periodo mais instavel..


----------



## David sf (17 Nov 2011 às 21:23)

A partir de hoje, o Meteociel apresenta as cartas das 4 runs diárias do CFS (NOAA) até às 7188 horas, concretamente hoje chega ao dia 9 de setembro de 2012. Pela experiência que tenho das cartas apresentadas no meteorologic a0o longo dos últimos tempos, isto serve apenas como curiosidade, porque falha muito, e a partir dos 15 dias está sempre a mudar. Como exemplo, as 4 runs disponíveis hoje para o dia de Natal:


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2011 às 22:10)

David sf disse:


> A partir de hoje, o Meteociel apresenta as cartas das 4 runs diárias do CFS (NOAA) até às 7188 horas, concretamente hoje chega ao dia 9 de setembro de 2012. Pela experiência que tenho das cartas apresentadas no meteorologic a0o longo dos últimos tempos, isto serve apenas como curiosidade, porque falha muito, e a partir dos 15 dias está sempre a mudar. Como exemplo, as 4 runs disponíveis hoje para o dia de Natal:



Isto agora até é divertido.


----------



## Paulo H (17 Nov 2011 às 22:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Isto agora até é divertido.



Lol 

Isto seria também do âmbito do tópico "saídas de modelos incomuns"!! 

vale ZERO.ZERO em termos de probabilidades daqui a 10meses! Roça quase em cheio no tópico "tesourinhos deprimentes"!


----------



## QNH (18 Nov 2011 às 18:43)

Olá.
Como os meus conhecimentos nesta área são fraquitos, apesar de achar uma area muito interessante, gostava de lêr da parte dos mais entendidos nesta matéria algum comentário a esta nota de imprensa retirada do site do Instituto de Meteorologia, assim como de eventuais repercussões na meteorologia para este inverno no território Continental, de uma forma generalista:


> 2011-11-17 (IM)
> 
> De acordo com a última informação disponibilizada pela Organização Meteorológica Mundial, desde agosto de 2011 que no Pacífico se tem verificado a ocorrência do fenómeno La Niña.
> 
> ...


fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...t/media/noticias/textos/la_nina_nov_2011.html 

Obrigado e um bem haja.


----------



## BigB (18 Nov 2011 às 19:04)

QNH disse:


> Olá.
> Como os meus conhecimentos nesta área são fraquitos, apesar de achar uma area muito interessante, gostava de lêr da parte dos mais entendidos nesta matéria algum comentário a esta nota de imprensa retirada do site do Instituto de Meteorologia, assim como de eventuais repercussões na meteorologia para este inverno no território Continental, de uma forma generalista:
> 
> fonte: http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...t/media/noticias/textos/la_nina_nov_2011.html
> ...



Os meus conhecimentos tambem são bem fraquitos.
Agora por o que li aqui o Inverno será  ameno e ao mesmo tempo seco,iremos ter uma situação rara, normalmente os Invernos mais amenos são chuvosos e os invernos secos são frios agora não sei se o facto de se prever um Inverno ameno e seco tenha haver com essa situação da La Niña.


----------



## David sf (18 Nov 2011 às 22:54)

BigB disse:


> Os meus conhecimentos tambem são bem fraquitos.
> Agora por o que li aqui o Inverno será  ameno e ao mesmo tempo seco,iremos ter uma situação rara, normalmente os Invernos mais amenos são chuvosos e os invernos secos são frios agora não sei se o facto de se prever um Inverno ameno e seco tenha haver com essa situação da La Niña.



Não sei onde viste que o inverno seria ameno, a única previsão nesse sentido é a da Accuweather, e não é baseada em nenhum modelo. O Stormy é da opinião que o inverno ficará ligeiramente acima da média, o que não significa que seja ameno, pois o normal é ser fresco, eu acho que pode ficar um pouco abaixo da média, principalmente pelas mínimas mais baixas.

De todos os modelos credíveis, o UKMO, a MeteoFrance, o japonês e a NOAA prevêem temperaturas abaixo da média, enquanto que o ECMWF não é conclusivo. Quanto ao ser seco, a tendência já foi mais forte nesse sentido, a NOAA punha há um mês uma forte anomalia negativa em dezembro, hoje já está um pouco acima da média.

Quanto à La Niña é ainda polémico o seu efeito sobre as condições meteorológicas na Europa. Estatisticamente, há maior propensão para circulação zonal e NAO+ em anos de La Niña, mas há excepções. E mesmo anos com NAO+ podem ser amenos ou gelados, há mais factores a considerar-se.


----------



## BigB (19 Nov 2011 às 01:31)

David sf disse:


> Não sei onde viste que o inverno seria ameno, a única previsão nesse sentido é a da Accuweather, e não é baseada em nenhum modelo. O Stormy é da opinião que o inverno ficará ligeiramente acima da média, o que não significa que seja ameno, pois o normal é ser fresco, eu acho que pode ficar um pouco abaixo da média, principalmente pelas mínimas mais baixas.
> 
> De todos os modelos credíveis, o UKMO, a MeteoFrance, o japonês e a NOAA prevêem temperaturas abaixo da média, enquanto que o ECMWF não é conclusivo. Quanto ao ser seco, a tendência já foi mais forte nesse sentido, a NOAA punha há um mês uma forte anomalia negativa em dezembro, hoje já está um pouco acima da média.
> 
> Quanto à La Niña é ainda polémico o seu efeito sobre as condições meteorológicas na Europa. Estatisticamente, há maior propensão para circulação zonal e NAO+ em anos de La Niña, mas há excepções. E mesmo anos com NAO+ podem ser amenos ou gelados, há mais factores a considerar-se.



Obrigado pela explicação.
A minha opinião foi dada baseada nos comentarios que li aqui pois não me sinto com a capacidade de interpertar e analisar os Modelos e Previsões, o termo ameno refiro-me a um Inverno com valores de temperatura um pouco acima da media. Considero interessante a conjugação dos 2 factores Inverno com temperatura acima da media e seco normalmente é dificil ter-se ambos em simultâneo dai afirmar que é uma situação excepcional mas pelos vistos é o que se prevê de acordo com o que tenho lido aqui, mas vamos aguardar para ver e sentir.


----------



## Vince (7 Dez 2011 às 23:04)

Já é a _run_ do mês passado (Novembro) mas de qualquer forma fica aqui, a do EUROSIP, uma espécie de "ensemble/multimodelo" entre ECMWF, METOFFICE e METEOFRANCE.

Fica a carta, que é mais fria do que a do ECMWF sozinha, o que não deixa de ser interessante/curioso, pois tenho ideia que modelos como o do MetOffice até tem tido um "warm-bias" nos últimos anos.








Relativamente à precipitação, aí é que todos os modelos continuam infelizmente a dar um Inverno seco, seria um gigantesco falhanço colectivo dos modelos escapar a isso, pelo que é melhor nos irmos preparando para um Inverno seco. Mas que poderá até nem acontecer, pois já sabemos dos falhanços deste tipo de previsões.


----------



## Iceberg (9 Dez 2011 às 09:45)

De facto, previsões de um Inverno seco são normalmente mais condizentes com uma previsão igualmente mais «fria».

Mas daqui a uns meses já saberemos se elas se concretizaram na realidade ou não ... A ver vamos. ;


----------



## rozzo (9 Dez 2011 às 10:26)

Pois valem o que valem estas previsões, mas têm sempre um fundo de verdade, quando são coerentes na repetição das mesmas, e especialmente por modelos mais "credíveis" dentro do possível para o que se trata.
A mim parece-me que esse padrão estará realmente relativamente correcto, e nota-se que é o que está a acontecer, uma zonal fortíssima com tempestades a tender para o "épico" no Reino Unido e Oeste da Escandinávia. 

As minhas maiores duas dúvidas são:

- Se essas anomalias não estão um pouco demasiado a Norte, e se na verdade não será um Inverno perto do normal no Noroeste da Península, e algo seco mais a Sul, com bastantes caudas de frentes e até boas frentes a atingir-nos ainda assim, ou se estará mesmo bem posicionado e serão mais os tempos desinteressantes como a última semana que os interessantes ou moderadamente interessantes como a próxima semana.

- Se este padrão dura assim tanto. Realmente a zonal está incrível, difícil de ceder, e deverá durar, mas vendo que mesmo quando a 10 dias os modelos pouco davam, e afinal já dão alguma actividade para a próxima semana, eu tenho um "feeling" algo parecido ao que o David já referiu, que talvez ainda em Janeiro a coisa mude para um padrão com mais frentes Atlânticas, e ainda nesse mês ou esperemos cedo em Feveiro possa quem sabe haver bloqueio a NW e assim episódios frios de jeito ainda em "tempo útil", e não demasiado tarde, tipo Março-Abril.

Mas isto são apenas "feelings" tendo em conta que raramente um padrão se mantém demasiado tempo, em especial em pleno Inverno, o que não quer dizer que não se mantenha, há anos de excepção.. Esperemos que não seja um!


----------



## frederico (9 Dez 2011 às 11:59)

Esta situação sinóptica recorda-me o Outono de 2009. A zona esteve fortíssima entre Outubro e o início da segunda quinzena de Dezembro. O Noroeste teve níveis altos de precipitação, acima da média, em Outubro e Novembro, e no litoral algarvio quase nem choveu até meados da segunda quinzena de Dezembro. Depois subitamente o padrão mudou para um forte NAO negativo, e os meses seguintes ficaram todos acima da média a Sul, até praticamente ao início do Verão climatológico. A diferença é que agora a zonal está mais a Norte, e o anticiclone mais forte à nossa latitude, mas basta um ligeiro desvio para que o Noroeste fique na média ou acima da média, enquanto permanecer o NAO positivo. Portanto, e para já, aposto que o mês de Dezembro poderá terminar abaixo da média a Sul, ou mesmo muito abaixo da média no Algarve, e há uma maior probabilidade de terminar na média no Noroeste.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Dez 2011 às 12:28)

Com uma zonal tão a norte, parece-me que a descer nunca seja muito.
O padrão já se mantêm há algum tempo e, como tal, acredito que ele se rompa algures na 2ª quinzena para dar lugar a entradas mais vigorosas no nosso noroeste durante algumas (poucas) semanas, trazendo uma circulação zonal mais baixa mas ainda assim insuficiente para levar ao sul a tão esperada chuva forte e persistente de outros anos.
Com um padrão atual como o que há no norte do Reino Unido, parece-me que esse padrão depois de uma quebra poderá restabelecer-se lá para fins de janeiro\fevereiro novamente.

Acho que já vi estes padrões noutros anos.
Mesmo em 2000\2001, outono\inverno tão famosos por uma zonal tão potente e tão baixa aqui na península ibérica, o padrão teve cerca de 1 mês de pausa, em janeiro, e depois restabeleceu-se tão ou mais forte...

Certezas não as há neste momento, apenas suposições\"feelings". Alguma experiência e conhecimento da dinâmica da atmosfera noutros anos, permite "olhar" mais à frente...


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2011 às 16:12)

Há quase 48 horas que Lisboa - Gago Coutinho não passa dos 10ºC. A normal das máximas em dezembro ronda os 15ºC. A temperatura a 850 hpa esteve nas últimas horas 3 a 5ºC acima do normal para a época. São estes dias que dão cabo de qualquer previsão sazonal, por muito afinada que esteja.

Actualização do ECMWF, "roubada" do forum da Meteored:
















Mais do que a anomalia da pressão atmosférica gostaria de ver a anomalia do z500, porque com dorsal no Atlântico é inevitável que a Europa ocidental tenha anomalia positiva. Mas não nos esqueçamos que a média da pressão atmosférica em Portugal, no inverno, ronda os 1015 mbar, e não é preciso que a anomalia de pressão seja negativa para termos bons eventos:


----------



## David sf (9 Dez 2011 às 19:43)

David sf disse:


>



Vê-se claramente nesta carta que o fluxo dominante na bacia mediterrânica será de leste. Anomalia positiva de precipitação no levante espanhol e Baleares (depressões no Mediterrâneo ocidental). Anomalia negativa de precipitação na fachada ocidental das PIs (Ibérica e Itálica) e na vertente oeste dos Balcãs.

Na Europa mais central, entre a Alemanha e a Roménia, o fluxo dominante deverá ser de norte. Anomalia negativa de precipitação na vertente sul dos Alpes e dos Cárpatos.

Na Europa do Norte o fluxo será de oeste, anomalia positiva de precipitação no norte da Escócia, e na vertente oeste da Escandinávia.

Isto, claro, se a previsão do ECMWF estiver certa.

PS: Há já vários dias que aquelas cartas malucas do CFS a mais de 1000 horas insistem num Março historicamente frio. Valem o que valem, mas é significativo que há vários dias saia a mesma coisa, é melhor do que estar lá um anticiclone em cima de nós.


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2011 às 18:17)

David sf disse:


> Mais do que a anomalia da pressão atmosférica gostaria de ver a anomalia do z500, porque com dorsal no Atlântico é inevitável que a Europa ocidental tenha anomalia positiva.



Anomalia z500 para Dez/Jan/Fev de runs de Novembro:


----------



## David sf (11 Dez 2011 às 18:37)

Vince disse:


> Anomalia z500 para Dez/Jan/Fev de runs de Novembro:



Isso seria um inverno fresco, mas não extremamente frio, a anomalia positiva está demasiado próximo, era necessário que estivesse mais a norte ou oeste.

Eu creio que essas cartas correspondem ao mês de novembro (para ser a previsão de DJF), acho que a saída de 1 de dezembro para JFM é diferente, a anomalia positiva está mais a oeste, claramente, deve centrar-se no Atlântico:






Entretanto, novo tweet interessante de Joe Bastardi, a ver se desta vez acerta:



> Stratwarm event starting in Siberia in about 10 days similar to set up for 1984-1985 winter, but is a 2-3 week precursor to major Us cold



http://twitter.com/BigJoeBastardi/

Deixo algumas cartas de Janeiro de 1985, que ele refere.


----------



## David sf (12 Dez 2011 às 18:41)

Actualiza o UKMO. Um mimo! Condições para bastante frio e instabilidade convectiva, com anticiclone na Escandinávia com um cavado entre este e a dorsal atlântica, muito afastada do continente. Até prevêem precipitação acima da média no litoral algarvio!!


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2011 às 20:28)

Não acredito muito nisso David.
Acho que na Primavera, de meados/finais de Fevereiro até Maio, poderemos ter algo mais parecido com essa carta, mas até lá vai ser este tipo de padrão zonal a reinar.

A Primavera sim, pode trazer mais instabilidade, com um cavado a desenvolver-se no Atlantcio NE/E até á Europa central ou ao Mediterraneo Central.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Dez 2011 às 20:29)

David sf disse:


> Actualiza o UKMO. Um mimo! Condições para bastante frio e instabilidade convectiva, com anticiclone na Escandinávia com um cavado entre este e a dorsal atlântica, muito afastada do continente. Até prevêem precipitação acima da média no litoral algarvio!!



Claramente nesse cenário seria Janeiro a ter maior influencia, nesse cenário comparando depois com os meses a seguir ....
Destaque para que supostamente a Primavera chuvosa é aniquilada por este modelo ....

Relativamente ás temperaturas ... uiiiiii têm acertado que se fartam,


----------



## Iceberg (16 Dez 2011 às 13:57)

*Outono 2011 foi o 3º mais quente desde 1931*

 outono de 2011 (setembro, outubro e novembro) em Portugal Continental foi o 3º mais quente desde 1931, em relação à média da temperatura máxima do ar, com uma média de 23.41ºC, +1.96ºC acima do valor normal (1971-2000). Os anteriores maiores valores ocorreram em 1985, com 23.53ºC, e em 1948, com 23.51ºC. 

Os valores médios da temperatura média e mínima, foram igualmente superiores ao valor normal, com anomalias de +1.17ºC e +0.38ºC respetivamente. 

Neste outono, podemos destacar o mês de outubro, que registou o valor médio mais alto da temperatura máxima do ar desde 1931, com 25.96ºC e uma anomalia de +4.73ºC, em relação ao valor normal, que juntamente com setembro tornaram este outono mais quente que o normal. 

Quanto à quantidade de precipitação, o valor registado de 269.7mm foi próximo do valor normal (1971-2000), com uma anomalia de cerca de +20.1mm, classificando-se como um outono normal a chuvoso, exceto na região Norte, onde foi normal a seco.

Fonte: IM


----------



## shli30396 (16 Dez 2011 às 16:30)

Iceberg disse:


> *Outono 2011 foi o 3º mais quente desde 1931*
> 
> outono de 2011 (setembro, outubro e novembro) em Portugal Continental foi o 3º mais quente desde 1931, em relação à média da temperatura máxima do ar, com uma média de 23.41ºC, +1.96ºC acima do valor normal (1971-2000). Os anteriores maiores valores ocorreram em *1985*, com 23.53ºC, e em *1948*, com 23.51ºC.
> 
> ...



Não deixa de ser interessante e curioso que os outros dois anos mais quentes desde 1931 sejam, um deles já confirmado pelo *David sf* nas imagens que colocou, em 1985, e 1948, em que salvo erro tivemos a iso -10ºC a entrar pelo Minho e Trás-os-Montes em Janeiro ou Fevereiro! Eu acho que já vi isso, alguém sabe o link para ver os arquivos desse ano?

Agora vamos lá ver como nos sai este ano.


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2011 às 18:08)

Não esquecer que nessa altura estavamos muito mais frios, com uma AMO-, e actualmente é dificil a ocorrencia de uma iso -10 em Portugal.

Apesar de tudo acredito que a Primavera seja fresca e  instavel, com o frio a começar a meados ou finais de setembro, numa padrão de ciruculação mais meridiana.

Pelo menos até meados de Maio acho que vamos ter bastante agitação..


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2011 às 21:06)

stormy disse:


> Não esquecer que nessa altura estavamos muito mais frios, com uma AMO-, e actualmente é dificil a ocorrencia de uma iso -10 em Portugal.
> 
> *Apesar de tudo acredito que a Primavera seja fresca e  instavel, com o frio a começar a meados ou finais de setembro, numa padrão de ciruculação mais meridiana.*
> Pelo menos até meados de Maio acho que vamos ter bastante agitação..



Acho que querias dizer Março stormy, a Primavera não é em Setembro.


----------



## David sf (16 Dez 2011 às 23:26)

shli30396 disse:


> Não deixa de ser interessante e curioso que os outros dois anos mais quentes desde 1931 sejam, um deles já confirmado pelo *David sf* nas imagens que colocou, em 1985, e 1948, em que salvo erro tivemos a iso -10ºC a entrar pelo Minho e Trás-os-Montes em Janeiro ou Fevereiro! Eu acho que já vi isso, alguém sabe o link para ver os arquivos desse ano?
> 
> Agora vamos lá ver como nos sai este ano.



O problema é que o outono correspondente ao inverno de 1985 é o de 1984.

Link para os arquivos de todos os anos desde 1871:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php



algarvio1980 disse:


> Acho que querias dizer Março stormy, a Primavera não é em Setembro.



Eu acho que o Stormy quis dizer fevereiro.


----------



## shli30396 (17 Dez 2011 às 01:03)

David sf disse:


> O problema é que *o outono correspondente ao inverno de 1985 é o de 1984*.



Pois é, tens toda a razão. Foi lapso meu. Fim da semana... é o que dá. 



David sf disse:


> Link para os arquivos de todos os anos desde 1871:
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/archives/archives.php



Obrigado pelo link.


----------



## David sf (17 Dez 2011 às 13:31)

EuroSIP, a 15 de dezembro, mais do mesmo:
















ECMWF de 15 de dezembro, no site italiano:


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2011 às 16:35)

De acordo com os modelos poderemos ter uma repetição do Inverno 2005-2006, que foi fresco e seco, e até teve aquele episódio de neve. Seguiu-se uma Primavera chuvosa e instável, a partir de Março até Junho, com bons episódios convectivos. 

A minha aposta foi de um Outono normal a chuvoso, ora em parte falhei porque acreditei que o período chuvoso se estendesse até meados de Dezembro e abrangesse todo o país, coisa que não sucedeu, pois apenas atingiu o Noroeste nos últimos dias. Estou na linha do Stormy e penso que as próximas semanas serão frescas e secas, e que depois lá para meados de Fevereiro ou Março a Primavera entrará chuvosa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2011 às 12:01)

Imagem assustadora 






Um Janeiro que vai ficar em 0 mm no Algarve ou uns meros 5 mm, não vejo quebra nenhuma nos modelos e a 1ª quinzena de Janeiro está remediavelmente perdida. Vai ser uma reedição do Janeiro de 2005, Fevereiro talvez seja normal a sul com alguma cut-off, de resto se não existir nenhuma cut-off esqueçam lá isso que depressões cavadas não vão existir para estes lados.

Março já teve um cenário mais alegre agora está a tornar-se parecido ao Janeiro.


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2012 às 13:15)

previsões para Fevereiro bastante animadoras a pressão na zona de bloqueio do atlântico acima da media e na penisula abaixo da media o que como consequência daria precipitação acima da media, já faltam poucos dias o que a partida dará bastante credibilidade a esta previsão


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2012 às 13:28)

Basicamente o que esperam para este mês é a presença do AA bem como do Anticiclone escandinavo isso forçaria as depressões a baterem no UK e descerem para baixo vindas de Norte ou Nordeste ...
Isso faria com que elas rumassem a Portugal ou ao Mediterrâneo dependendo as forças excercidas por cada anticiclone ......

Recordo que na previsão a 15 dias já esperavam isso para este final de mês e contudo tem sido sempre a adiar e neste até dia 31 nada de previsão de chuva ....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Jan 2012 às 13:31)

Para dia 25/26 está prevista chuva


----------



## cova beira (15 Jan 2012 às 13:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Basicamente o que esperam para este mês é a presença do AA bem como do Anticiclone escandinavo isso forçaria as depressões a baterem no UK e descerem para baixo vindas de Norte ou Nordeste ...
> Isso faria com que elas rumassem a Portugal ou ao Mediterrâneo dependendo as forças excercidas por cada anticiclone ......
> 
> Recordo que na previsão a 15 dias já esperavam isso para este final de mês e contudo tem sido sempre a adiar e neste até dia 31 nada de previsão de chuva ....




até pode ter sido sempre a adiar mas estas previsões comparadas com as do principio do mês que era termos um Fevereiro igual a Janeiro e Dezembro são para mim muito boas


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jan 2012 às 15:39)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Para dia 25/26 está prevista chuva



Referiamente a alteração de padrão ... e não a um dia hipotético que até no Verão pode acontecer .... !!


----------



## stormy (15 Jan 2012 às 22:54)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Acho que querias dizer Março stormy, a Primavera não é em Setembro.



Pois...brain shut down


----------



## David sf (3 Fev 2012 às 22:19)

Previsão do ECM32 de hoje, veja-se como para todo o mês, com especial incidência nas 2ª e 3ª semanas, a tendência é de um storm-track bastante a sul, com anticiclone na Gronelândia, acho que o inverno acaba de começar e teremos uma segunda metade (sim, que ainda nem chegámos a meio do inverno) bastante interessante:


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2012 às 14:02)

Mais umas do ECM a 32 dias, é pena não se ver a Europa, mas dá ideia que o fluxo zonal estará a latitudes mais baixas.


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2012 às 17:16)

É precisamente esse o padrão que ando á procura

Talvez não chegue até dia 20, como afirmei, mas talvez venha mais para finais do mês.
Quanto á primavera, o padrão será uma intensificação desse, com uma area de anomalia positiva do geopot. no NE do Canadá-Gronelandia, outra anomalia positiva a S dos Açores extendendo-se tenuamente para NE, e por fim anomalia positiva no Golfo do México.


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2012 às 17:24)

Os agricultores mais antigos da minha zona que ainda se guiam por lunários e pela astrologia dizem que a Primavera vai ser húmida. Disseram que o Inverno iria ser seco, e não se enganaram


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2012 às 17:32)

stormy disse:


> É precisamente esse o padrão que ando á procura
> 
> Talvez não chegue até dia 20, como afirmei, mas talvez venha mais para finais do mês.
> Quanto á primavera, o padrão será uma intensificação desse, com uma area de anomalia positiva do geopot. no NE do Canadá-Gronelandia, outra anomalia positiva a S dos Açores extendendo-se tenuamente para NE, e por fim anomalia positiva no Golfo do México.



E lá porque está essas cartas, a mostrar as altas pressões nesse sitio, alguma coisa impede de existir o AA ou outro anticiclone aqui em cima da PI, como é exemplo a carta do GFS das 12h ??? 

O que tu dizes tem razão de ser .... e tem lógica, mas a atmosfera é bem mais dinâmico do que essa causa efeito .... eu diria que é como uma boa sopa, tem que ter todos os ingredientes, para que se obtenha o sabor ....

Recordo á cerca de um mês falava-se na famosa "Scandy" ... ah e tal vai fazer de barreira e obrigar as depressões a migrarem para sul, se tendo desprezado por completo o AA e depois foi o que se viu ... "Itália aí vou eu .. "

Agora fala-se no bloqueio "Gronelandia/Canadá" forçando o Jet a curvar mais para sul, só que se esquece que desde a parte leste do EUA até Portugal vai um longo caminho e que pode perfeitamente existir um Anticiclone posicionado em cima da PI que pode estragar tudo como mostra hoje o GFS e como mostram um modelos sazonais que mostram um bloqueio aqui na PI, apesar das altas pressões a Norte !!

Oh se tudo fosse tão linear como fazem por vezes parecer crer .... a atmosfera tem muito que se diga !!!

Mas oxalá um dia tu acertes !!


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2012 às 18:00)

Aurélio disse:


> E lá porque está essas cartas, a mostrar as altas pressões nesse sitio, alguma coisa impede de existir o AA ou outro anticiclone aqui em cima da PI, como é exemplo a carta do GFS das 12h ???
> 
> O que tu dizes tem razão de ser .... e tem lógica, mas a atmosfera é bem mais dinâmico do que essa causa efeito .... eu diria que é como uma boa sopa, tem que ter todos os ingredientes, para que se obtenha o sabor ....
> 
> ...



Com estas cartas estamos a comentar um pouco às cegas, mas certamente que é um padrão mais favorável ter um A na Gronelândia do que ter um centro depressionário.

Mas atenção que as cartas apresentadas referem-se ao z500, portanto é diferente daquilo que mostra hoje o GFS, que tem de facto um A na Gronelândia, mas de origem térmica, não sustentado em altura, pelo que não bloqueia nada. Só acima das 300 horas é que há de facto sustentação em altura, e não haja dúvidas que a existirem cartas acima das 400 horas, que tínhamos um cenário de chuvas em Portugal continental.

Para se ver as diferenças entre as duas situações referidas:

Anticiclone na Gronelândia, sem bloqueio, com z500 baixo:






Anticiclone na Gronelândia, com bloqueio, com anomalia positiva do z500:


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Fev 2012 às 19:21)

Previsão do NOAA:






A Primavera vai seguir o caminho do Inverno. Abril não me parece de águas mil mas sim de seca mil. 






A partir de Abril vem aí o calorzinho, para irmos para a praia. 


Para nosso bem, espero que a previsão saia ao contrário.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Fev 2012 às 19:22)

David sf disse:


> Com estas cartas estamos a comentar um pouco às cegas, mas certamente que é um padrão mais favorável ter um A na Gronelândia do que ter um centro depressionário.
> 
> Mas atenção que as cartas apresentadas referem-se ao z500, portanto é diferente daquilo que mostra hoje o GFS, que tem de facto um A na Gronelândia, mas de origem térmica, não sustentado em altura, pelo que não bloqueia nada. Só acima das 300 horas é que há de facto sustentação em altura, e não haja dúvidas que a existirem cartas acima das 400 horas, que tínhamos um cenário de chuvas em Portugal continental.
> 
> ...



mas precisamente dessa ultima carta que eu falava teriamos uma forte Anticiclone na Gronelândia sustentado em altura , mas contudo teria o Anticiclone aqui na PI.
Preferia que esse anticiclone se prolongasse até ao Reino Unido !!


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2012 às 23:09)

Vamos lá rever o meu raciocinio que apresentei no primeiro post.

Eu espero uma Primavera com uma prevalencia de fluxo de W, um AA forte no Atlantico central, a flutuar entre a Bermuda e proximo dos Açores.

Isto deve-se á Lá niña, cujo efeito principal é causar a descida em latitude do maximo geopotencial que usualmente tens no SW da América.
Em anos La niña, esse maximo desloca-se para o Golfo do méxico, resultando numa intensificação da alta pressão no leste Americano, logo, um maior afluxo de ar tropical que alimente crises tornadicas e depressões numa região conhecida por Dixie Alley-Ohio Valley.

Geralmente nestes episódios há um bloqueio no NE do Canadá e na Gronelandia, um bloqueio em altura, e esse bloqueio causa a formação de um cavado semi permanente que desde desde NW pelos Açores até á PI.

Este cenário dá uma Primavera chuvosa, com entradas de SW a seguirem-se a periodos de NW...

Há no entanto uma segundo hipotese A HIPOTESE QUE O CFS MOSTRA, essa segunda hipotese é credivel e passo a explicar porquê.

Apoia-se numa anomalia positiva da agua do mar no Atlantico, maior do que era de esperar.
Havia uma previsão para esta primavera de uma AMO neutra, mas ao que parece ela estará ligeiramente positiva.
Um dos efeitos disso é aprofundar o tal cavado que vem pelos Açores, e no processo empurrar a dorsal Africana para cima da PI.
Isso daria num desastre...uma Primavera quente e seca...seria horrivel

O cenário do CFS é possivel, mas eu acho o meu um pouco mais lógico...o CFS ao que parece aprodunda o cavado sobre ou pouco a leste dos Açores, mas fa-lo de tal modo que a dorsal surgiria sobre nós com invulgar pujança..seria complicado termos o azar de durante 3 meses o padrão manter-se assim tão fixo, ainda por cima com a Europa a aquecer e numa fase em que geralmente o oceano é menos activo que o continente.

Penso que haverá um equilibrio, teremos sobre nós e a Europa um fluxo de W a evoluir para SW na região SE da Europa.
Uma zonalidade forte aqui á latitude 45-55ºN...

Mas claro que posso errar...o meu receio é que se eu errar não vejo outro padrão a não ser o seco e quente...isso preocupa-me bastante


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2012 às 14:54)

OFF_TOPIC:
Ontem enganaram-me pensava que estava escrevendo no post da previsão sazonal Primavera e afinal estava no Inverno, porque não escreveram o que escreveram no post da Primavera ....
Bem que estes ultimos posts podiam ser movidos para a "Previsão Sazonal - Primavera"...


----------

